# Der große ES6 Thread



## Knuffi (10. Mai 2005)

So Freunde, nachdem es ja jetzt bald soweit ist und wohl die ersten ES 6 ausgeliefert werden, hier der passende Thread zu unserem Traumbike   

Meine erste Frage, wieviel Bar fahrt Ihr, mit welchem Körpergewicht, im Fox RP3 Dämpfer ( natürlich für alle die einen RP3 fahren )


----------



## wime (10. Mai 2005)

Bin 67kg und  beginne mit 7.5bar

Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (10. Mai 2005)

wime schrieb:
			
		

> Bin 67kg und  beginne mit 7.5bar
> 
> Willy


@Knuffi
...na dann rechne mal hoch!   

Geh jetzt mit meinem XC5 spielen!


----------



## bikegrufti (10. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde, nachdem es ja jetzt bald soweit ist und wohl die ersten ES 6 ausgeliefert werden, hier der passende Thread zu unserem Traumbike
> 
> Meine erste Frage, wieviel Bar fahrt Ihr, mit welchem Körpergewicht, im Fox RP3 Dämpfer ( natürlich für alle die einen RP3 fahren )




Ich werd`s dir mitteilen sobald ich meins habe.  
Kann allerdings noch ein wenig dauern bis ich dann von dem Ding wieder runterkomme


----------



## TAILor (12. Mai 2005)

@Haftig: it´s up to you


----------



## Haftig (13. Mai 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> @Haftig: it´s up to you



Ich dachte ich schreibe hier besser nix rein da ich nicht der Fully experte bin.
Und da ich fast glaube das ich mit nem xc besser bedient wäre hhmm....... nicht schlagen  
Gestern auf meiner  Runde um den Block:

Der erste Eindruck nach Pedalanschrauben: das Es wirkt ganz schön bullig bedingt durch die großen Rohrdurchmesser.
Der Lenker ist mehr als breit.
Die Fox- Sachen machen abgesehen von dem Pro-Pedal Hebel(Billig/locker) einen guten Eindruck.
ich habe Grösse L und bin 184 u. ca. 88 Schrittlänge.
Und da wird´s am Lenker (Oberrohr) schon mehr als knapp mit den.......
aber da das Oberrohr zum Sattel hin abfällt ist das vertretbar.

Eine gerade Sattelstütze muß meiner Meinung nach bei meiner Größe (Oberkörper) nicht sein 2 cm weiter hinten Sitzen wäre fast besser=> gestreckter. (Muß ich noch über Vorbau und/oder Sattel einstellen: falls s.u.)

Man sitzt  sehr aufrecht auf dem Bike, kann aber auch richtig Gas geben.
Gutmütiges Kurvenverhalten.
Ich glaube die Lx Hebel klackern leicht (Anzeige), ansonsten kein Knacken o.ä.
Bedingt durch den superbreiten Lenker und dem langenFederweg sitzt man schon ganz schön oben  soll heißen: nicht so sehr kompakt "im Rad" wie ich´s bisher gewohnt war (CubeLTD, Scott expert) ist aber zu 50 % auch Einstellungssache).
Tja und da ich wie gesagt noch keinen größeren Ausritt gemacht habe war es das erstmal.Ist insgesamt echt ein feines Teil das selbst wenn mann´s hart rannimmt(fast) alles wegstecken würde.(mein Endruck)
Jetzt muß ich mir wirklich überlegen ob ich mich an das Es6 gewöhnen werde es also einer Eingewöhnungszeit bedarf (bisher Hardtail mit 80mm vorne und vorher Starrgabel(Scott)) oder vielleicht umtausche auf ein xc falls möglich.(Ich glaube das will hier niemand hören)
Ich wette Ihr würdet Richtung Eingewöhnung tendieren.
Aber wenn ich es jetzt mal richtig krachen lasse ist mit Umtausch nix mehr.
Morgen ist Samstag und da wird´s sich entscheiden(Ich überlege nämlich in die Eifel zu fahren).

Schon absurd die ganze Zeit gefiebert, als erster das Bike und dann Zweifel wie "damals" als die Entscheidung anstand xc o. es...........................................................................

@ Wrangler Ich werd bekloppt


Grüße an alle

Haftig (der sich schon entschieden hatte)


----------



## xysiu33 (13. Mai 2005)

Hi Haftig,

warte erst mal ab, wenn du es richtig krachen läßt - da wirst du, glaube ich, nichts von Umtausch hören wollen   

Ich bin auch ziemlich gespannt auf die ersten Fahrten: Größe L, megabreiter Lenker, etwas höher geratenes Oberrohr, mehr Federweg vorn und hinten, breitere Reifen usw. - alles anders als bei meinem CC-Giant mit geradem und schmalem Lenker, viel weniger Federweg und Gr. M.......  

Aber ich habe schon eine ausgiebige Probefahrt mit einem schönem Enduro
von TREK gemacht - da sind mir Flügel gewachsen, Mann o Mann. Hoffe das gleiche mit meinem Canyon erleben zu dürfen   

Viel Spaß in der Eifel - und vorher schön die Magura einbremsen....


----------



## IceCube (13. Mai 2005)

Ein Enduro ist ein Enduro ist ein Enduro...


----------



## Knuffi (13. Mai 2005)

Servus Haftig !

Habe auch lange zwischen XC und ES überlegt, bin aber zu dem Entschluss gekommen das bei meiner Statur und für meine Ansprüche das ES besser geeignet sein könnten, hoffe habe mich da auch nicht geirrt.

Die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition sehe ich z.B. als positiv an. Wenn ich auf meinem Bike "liegen" möchte hole ich das Rennrad aus dem Keller   

Der Breite Lenker macht sich erst bei dem richtigen Einsatzgebiet positiv bemerkbar, Du kannst ihn ja auch jederzeit ein wenig kürzen, sollte er Dir zu heftig sein, lieber haftig   

Lass das Teil in der Eifel richtig rocken und ich denke Du wirst es lieben   

Hoffe das es mir nächste Woche mit meinem auch so gehen wird


----------



## PWau (13. Mai 2005)

Bin damals (Dezember...wie sich das immer anhört...als wäre es beim vorletzten Bike gewesen   ) vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden XC oder ES   
Hab mich dann für das XC entschieden aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich vorwiegend Touren fahre somit einen "Allrounder" wollte und dafür meiner Meinung nach ein ES zu "oversized" ist. Ich denke man sollte es in erster Linie vom Einsatzbereich abhängig machen!...oder von der Bequemlichkeit


----------



## Haftig (13. Mai 2005)

Wird schon    
ich komme gerade von der Arbeit....... ich würde sagen Liebe auf den zweiten Blick. ´Es´ stand nämlich noch mitten im Wohnzimmer 

@Pwau oversized das war auch mein erstes Gefühl  aber vielleicht wollen Es`e ja erobert werden.

Ich denke ja fast wenn ich das Es6 in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum rocke, werden alle Zweifel beseitigt sein und morgen wird´s wohl  losgehen trotz Erkältung vom paddeln letztes We.

Nächste Woche werde ich dann eure euphorischen Berichte lesen  

So jetzt noch die Fox-Anleitungen durchgelesen ..............


Ciao

Haftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (13. Mai 2005)

jeah! auch paddler? ich auch!  
lenker kannst ja zur not auch noch kürzen (würd allerdings erst mal warten)

wenn mich zweifel in dieser frage überkommen, schaue ich mir immer kranked 5 an. dann überleg ich immer ob ich mir nich lieber n freerider hätt kaufen solle (ironisch gemeint!   )


----------



## Bigattack (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Freunde des ES6 !!!  

Nachdem ich vorhin den Karton bei der Post abgeholt habe, war ich schon sehr gespannt, was mich im Inneren erwartet!

Also....  Karton in den Kofferraum gepackt und nix wie nach Hause!

Die ersten Eindrücke nachdem ich den Karton öffnete............

- alles ist gut und sicher verpackt
- Boah ist der Rahmen fett!!!  
- Boah ist die Farbe geil!!  
- Die Lenkerpropfen halten nicht wirklich im Lenkerrohr (vielleicht ist das normal). Die werde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwie festkleben.
- Alle Zubehörteile sind dabei von der Farbe, über Front- und Rear-Reflektoren, Pressure Adapter bis hin zu sämtlichen Anleitungen.

Also Rahmen ausgepackt, Lenker draufgeschraubt, Räder eingesetzt, Speichenreflektoren abgemacht    Alles kein Thema. Selbst ich als "Nicht-Techniker" (2-linke-Hände), kein Problem.

Pedale rangeschraubt, Sattel eingestellt. Draufgesetzt.

Die zweiten Eindrücke...........

- Boah ist der Lenker breit (im Vergleich meinem seitherigen Bike)
- Sitzposition ist ziemlich nach hinten gelagert, muss ich mich erstmal dran    gewöhnen, kommt mir irgendwie vor als ob ich "nach vorne treten" muss, dass kann man bestimmt durch die waagerechte Sattelposition noch etwas korrigieren!
- Rahmengrösse (L) bei mir (89 cm SL) optimal, wenn ich ganz nach vorne zum Vorbau rutsche, liegen die Klöße geradeso auf dem Oberrohr!!  

Die dritten Eindrücke, während einer kleinen Runde von ca. 3 km.........

- alles ist sehr gut eingestellt, lediglich die Schaltung muss ich noch etwas nachjustieren
- die Luise zog von Anfang an sehr gut, muss halt noch eingefahren werden, aber kein schleifen oder sonstwas!
- Federgabel schon sehr gut eingestellt, kein Durchschlagen. Lockout funktioniert problemlos und die Federwegsverstellung ebenfalls, während der Fahrt kann alles bedient werden und reagiert auch gleich. Ich werde mich aber bei einer längeren Tour nochmals mit dem Setup beschäftigen!!

Alles in Allem bin ich mehr als Zufrieden mit MEINEM ES6   . Das Warten hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt. 

Ich habe auch alles mit der Digicam festgehalten, vom Auspacken über die Montage bis zum kompletten Bike, allerdings habe ich hier ein paar Probleme mit dem Digicam-Treiber. Ich liefere die Photos auf jeden Fall bis spätestens Dienstag nach.

An alle die noch warten..................... seit geduldig, es wartet ebenfalls ein absolut geiles Bike auf Euch!!  

In diesem Sinne ..................

Gruss Bigattack


----------



## Sagnein (13. Mai 2005)

Hi, und noch ein Paddler.     Tststs

Bin ganz traurig, hab Heute schon den ganzen Tag versucht bei der Hotline durchzukommen.   Ich sag nur .....! Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob mein ES 6 fertig ist und brav in Canyoncity auf mich wartet. Wollte es Morgen abholen und so Geradewohl hindüsen, könnte ins Auge gehen. Denn, Es könnte ja fremdgehen.  

Für alle anderen: Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## Melocross (13. Mai 2005)

also wenn der Lenker vom ES6 genauso breit ist wie der vom ES7 dann werd ich den kürzen


----------



## Bigattack (14. Mai 2005)

Fotos sind online!!


----------



## xysiu33 (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich freue mich, euch hier wieder zu treffen   

Mein "BABY" ist zu Haus.

Die ersten Fotos habe ich auch gerade eingestellt. 

Leider noch keine Runde gedreht - aber gleich.   

Tja, heute war ich als erster im Canyon-Laden. 

Mit gemischten Gefühlen bin ich schnell nach Hause gedüst, aber das wichtigste habe ich mitgenommen.

Leider war meine Thomson-Sattelstütze nicht montiert - trotz mehrfacher telefonischer und schriftlicher Erinnerungen    Da die Mitarbeiter heute keinen Zugang zu den Sattelstützen hatten, dürfte ich ohne die Thomson nach Hause fahren   

Aber egal: die Thomson kommt noch dran, neue XT-Schnellspanner, die schon zu mir unterwegs sind und natürlich Pedale: meine alten Shimano 636 sind im leichten "Umbau". Dann ist das Bike komplett   

Ich habe mich schön erschrocken, als ich das neue Stück neben meinem CC-Rad gestellt habe    Das Canyon ist in jeder Hinsicht größer, breiter, höher, schöner und und und.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob mir die Rahmengröße passen wird. Die ersten Eindrücke folgen.

So, jetzt muß ich aber......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haftig (15. Mai 2005)

Trotz Dauerregen bin ich zwar nicht in der Eifel aber über 2 Stunden durch die Ville.

Der Dämpfer gibt bei mir im Stand  ca. 1,4 cm nach(sollte bei mir ca.1,15cm sein)
Die Zugstufe habe ich etwas träger gestellt 3 klicks da der dämpfer vorher für meinen Geschmack zu schnell ausfederte.
Vorbau um1,5 cm nach vorne verstellt (fast schon zuviel)
Gabel beim losfahren auf 100 mm, PP auf Mitte.

Nach den ersten tieferen Kuhlen der Dämpfer schluckt gut weg,
Bei einem kleineren Anstieg(auf Asphalt) habe ich mal am PP Hebel rumgestellt ist schon merkbar(und sichtbar) wenn die härtere Position drin ist auch im Wiegetritt hatte ich nicht das Gefühl das ich  Kraft vergeuden würde.(Ok Hardtail ist anders)
Tiefer Boden bergauf(und überhaupt tiefer Boden) ist für die Contis nichts, die Reifen graben sich tief ein (sehr anstrengend) ich mache mir hinten meinen fat Albert drauf.
Bergab(130mm) ist´s der Hammer das kann echt nicht schnell genug sein(strampel) geil geil geil.............  
 ich zieh um, Richtung Alpen  
Auf steinigen Boden oder Schotter sind die Contis wieder klasse auch Kurvenhalt sehr gut.
Bremsen bei Nässe Bergab auch ne neue Dimension.
So das wars ich sah gestern aus wie .................  
Ach ja irgendwie schleifen die Bremsscheiben jetzt, vor allem hinten und machen komische Geräusche=> ich hoffe das gibt sich wieder????help, die Schaltung hat sich unter Last verstellt, Kette rostet schon  .(schon nachbehandelt)
Lenker las ich erst mal so breit, erstmal ein paar Touren machen.

Insgesamt sehr geiles Bike, als (ehem.)Hardtailfahrer braucht´s  ne Zeit sich daran zu gewöhnen aber dann........  wird´s immer besser 
Hardtail werde ich  abwechselnd weiterfahren ist irgendwie ein bißchen pureres (gibts das Wort überhaupt) überlegteres fahren....... und macht auch Spass.

Fotos
Grüße 

Haftig


p.s an die Kölner Es Fahrer Bock auf ne Runde nächste übernächste Woche(bin übrigens schon über 30 (helft mir über die Straße)aber ein paar Stunden halte ich schon noch mit  )=> pN


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn der Lenker vom ES6 genauso breit ist wie der vom ES7 dann werd ich den kürzen



Hallo Melocross,

der lenker ist 680mm.
Ich habe meinen gleich gestern auf 650mm gekürzt.
Auf dem Lenker sind Markierungen zum Symetrischen Ablängen.
Der Trick ist genau an der Markierung Tape einmal um den Lenker zu wickeln, dann wird der Schnitt garantiertr gerade.

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## y23 (15. Mai 2005)

okay, nachdem es gestern den ganzen tag gepisst hat, wars dann heut endlich so weit: erste tour mit dem es6. 30km im spessart, wobei ich jeden forstweg gemieden hab, und mich umso intensiver mit dem eigentlichen einsatzgebiet des es6 beschäftigen zu können... kleine verspielte pfade, auf natürlichem waldboden, auch singletrails genannt.
nachdem gestern biken quasi unmöglich war, konnte ich mich in aller ruhe mit den fox und magura anleitungen beschäftigen. hab sowohl talas als auch rp3 mit jeweils 25% sag eingestellt ... wobei ich erst mal raffen musste wie das mit dem adapter funktioniert (die sache mit dem ruckschlagventil ist ja nur bedingt selbsterklärend, eine etwas ausführlichere anleitung wäre da nicht schlecht gewesen).
das macht dann bei meinen 70kg (in bikekleidung) für die talas 4,5bar und für den rp3 9,0bar (in der kurzen federwegslänge, auslieferzustand)...
okay, nachdem dann bike und biker heut morgen optimal vorbereitet waren, gings los ...
da das quasi meine standard feierabendrunde ist, konnte ich meine fahreindrücke recht direkt mit meinem alten bike (komplett ungefedert) vergleichen. hier mal eine zusammenfassung meiner erfahrungen und konsequenzen die ich daraus gezogen hab:

# extremer anstieg auf verblocktem, matschigem boden: mit 130mm vorne keine chance ... naja gut, auf 90mm abgesenkt ... absolut zu empfehlen, anders machts eigentlich keinen sinn. lockout mal zu geschaltet, bringt in dieser situation nur nachteile, da das vorderrad verspringt. wegen des dauerregens gestern, war der trail aber total aufgeweicht, hier waren die reifen doch an ihren grenzen. musste stellenweise absteigen 

# lockout an talas: macht meiner meinung nach wirklich nur im wiegetritt sinn, da ist es aber dann auch absolut zu empfehlen. in sitzender position reagiert talas auf asphalt kaum, also wird kraft nicht unnötig verbraten.

# propedal am rp3: die drei verschiedenen positionen machen sich wirklich nur beim pedalieren im sitzen bemerkbar. da unterschied ist in dieser situation schon deutlich zu spüren. sobald man aber im stehen fährt wippts selbst auf der härtesten propedal einstellung. kein vergleich mit lockout an der talas ... das hätte ich mir eigentlich effektiver vorgestellt. da ich aber selten wiegetritt fahre kann ich damit leben ...

# abschüssiger singletrail. ähm, bin begeistert! das bike macht alles platt. jetzt kann ich endlich nachvollziehen, warum jeder behauptet ein bike mit sattem federweg verdirbt den style. auf trails auf denen ich mit meinem alten bike extrem an die grenzen (bzw. teils drüber hinaus) gegangen bin, und immer nur nach der "ideallinie" ohne steine, wurzeln oder äste ausschaugehalten hab, konnte ich heut einfach so drüber hinweg brettern ...
jetzt mal im ernst: wollte das ganze eigentlich vernünftig angehen, erst mal schön smooth fahren, das bike kennen lernen, langsam an mehr speed rantasten ... ähm, das hat sich erledigt. das bike fährt sich sowas von inuitiv. dank des breiten lenkers hat man das bike immer gut im griff. vor allem da man die luise, nach dem einbremsen (nach anleitung) bequem mit einem finger bedienen kann. hammer hart. bin absolut begeistert!

# langer anstieg auf steinigem untergrund: argh. man fühlt sich langsam auf dem bike, da unebenheiten einfach weggebügelt werden. war erst enttäuscht, da ich das gefühl hatte der rp3  würde mir unnötigt kraft rauben. bis ich dann gemerkt habe, das ich mit satten 15km/h den anstieg hoch heiz ... normalerweise fahr ich auf dem stück mit max 13km/h ... hatte da irgendwie überhaupt keine gefühl für die geschwindigkeit und hab einfach reingetreten wie ein bekloppter, und mich dann dementsprechend gefühlt. fazit: rp3 arbeit effektiv! es erfodert für mich aber noch ein wenig eingewöhnungszeit, bis ich mit der gefühltne geschwindigkeit auch die tatsächliche zuverlässig abschätzen kann...

noch ein paar worte zur verarbeitung/montagezustands/optik des bikes:

# wirkt sehr hochwertig, aber auch extrem bullig ... vor allem das unterrohr sowie die punkte an denen die hinterradschwinge am tretlager  bzw. an der wippe gelagert sind... ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das hält ne weile, und kann ordentlich was wegstecken!

# schaltung nicht 100% optimal eingestellt. auf dem großen blatt schleift die kette am umwerfer sobald man auf eines der 4 größeren ritzelt schaltet. ist aber nicht so tragisch, das krieg ich gerade so noch hin 

# ausstattung: war alles mit dabei ... transportsicherung für die bremsen, lackstift, anleitungen ...

noch offene fragen:

# absenken der talas ist auch während der fahrt erlaubt, oder?! anleitung ist da irgendwie ein bischen unklar formuliert.

# reinigung des bikes: hab mich heut natürlich gleich mal richtig eingesaut, da der waldboden natürlich schön säftig durchtränkt war nach dem gestrigen regentag. hab das bike mit nem wasserschlauch kurz abgespritzt. talas und rp3 müssen die nach ner tour besonders gepflegt werden? mit lappen abwischen, danach mit brunox oder wd40 dran?

# inspektion von talas und rp3. laut anleitung werden die geräte ja zu tode gewartet. ähm, hab mal unverbindlich angefragt. inspektion der talas 110eur, rp3 70eur ... ähm ... wie oft sollte/muss man das den wirklich machen

# pedale: fahr jetzt noch mit normalen rum. werd mir wohl die pdm647 kaufen. kann ich die auch sinnvoll mit normalen schuhen fahren? zum tricks üben (bunnyhop, treppe hoch, manual usw ...) will ich da nicht unbedingt mit den clickschuhen ran...

bilder gibts in der galerie ... detailansichten in höherer auflösung folgen die tage ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2005)

So, ich glaub, ich werd mir auf's ES6 doch Barends draufgeben...

Bin heute mit meinem Hardtail gestürzt und dabei mit dem Unterleib auf dem senkrecht stehenden Lenker gelandet...
...war heilfroh, Barends drauf gehabt zu haben, sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht gar aufgespießt...   

Es hat trotzdem sauweh getan, zeugungsfähig dürfte ich aber schon noch sein...


----------



## rumblefish (15. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> # pedale: fahr jetzt noch mit normalen rum. werd mir wohl die pdm647 kaufen. kann ich die auch sinnvoll mit normalen schuhen fahren? zum tricks üben (bunnyhop, treppe hoch, manual usw ...) will ich da nicht unbedingt mit den clickschuhen ran...
> 
> bilder gibts in der galerie ... detailansichten in höherer auflösung folgen die tage ...



Moin y23,

die PD-M647 habe ich auch drauf und sind absolut zu empfehlen. Sehr leichter und sicher Einstieg, sowie gutes Gefühl beim Notausstieg   . Aber mit normalen Schuhen kannst Du die normalerweise vergessen weil das PDS System in der Mitte etwa 1 cm über der Grundplatte steht und daher in den Mittelfuss drücken würde. Vielleicht geht es bis zum nächsten Biergarten, aber nicht zum biken. Aber Du willst das Bike ja sicher nicht zum flanieren verwenden, oder


----------



## asksam (15. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich glaub, ich werd mir auf's ES6 doch Barends draufgeben...
> 
> Bin heute mit meinem Hardtail gestürzt und dabei mit dem Unterleib auf dem senkrecht stehenden Lenker gelandet...
> ...war heilfroh, Barends drauf gehabt zu haben, sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht gar aufgespießt...
> ...


Au weia! Canyon, bitte schnellstmöglich die ES 6 Modelle ausliefern! Die ES 6-Wartenden sind stark suizidgefährdet. Erst erwischt es ow1 am Freitag den 13. und heute auch noch FloImSchnee  

Da bin ich doch froh, auf meinem ES 8 auch Barends drauf zu haben!

gruss asksam und gute Besserung


----------



## Freti (15. Mai 2005)

Ich habe den gestrigen Tag mit wiegen und Einstellen nur in der Garage verbracht. Traf sich irgendwie gut, dass es nur regnete.  
Da ich nur 1,91 groß bin hatte ja schon Bedenken, wegen der Größe XL. Aber die Stimmen bei Canyon gingen mit 5 zu 3 zu XL.
Ich habe den VRO senkrecht hoch gestellt und den Sattel maximal nach vorne. Das passt.
Und ich kann auch noch über dem Oberrohr stehen. Aber das Rad ist riesig. Wenn ich mein altes daneben stell, ist das ein Kinderfahrrad. Es ist ein Enduro. Und Hubert Auriol hat ja schließlich auch die Rally Paris-Dakar auf einer BMW gewonnen, bei der der Lenker in seiner Augenhöhe war. Man muss nur drauf sitzen bleiben.  
Mein XL wog mit XT-Kurbel 48er Zahnkranz und PDM 540, 13,4 kg auf der Personenwaage. Mit meinen fahrfertigen 94 kg habe ich vorne knappe 7 bar und hinten 12 bar eingefüllt. Reifenluftdruck ist ca. 2,8 bar.
Zug und Druckstufe vorne und hinten habe ich wie empfohlen eingestellt.
Heute hat es zufälligerweise ja wieder geregnet.   Aber ich hielt es nicht mehr aus. Ich habe eine 35 km Runde durch den Wald gedreht.
Die Reifen müssen anscheinend noch eingefahren werden. Sie kamen mir schon auf dem Canyon-Parkplatz recht schmierig vor und da war es noch trocken. 
Heute dauerte es ca. 2 km als ich auf festen aber mit lauter Steinen durchsetzten Boden mit dem Vorderrad wegrutschte. Nun habe ich ein Loch am linken Knie in der Regenhose. Nun, ja.
Auf nasser Wiese, im Matsch und auf Baumwurzeln hielt es besser als ich glaubte.
Die Bremsen hingegen scheinen schon eingefahren zu sein. Ich meine mehr als blockieren geht doch nicht. Ich habe trotzdem mal versucht, ob ich die Leistung der Bremsen noch steigern kann. Aber hier im Flachland bei Regen habe ich die Scheiben mal gerade etwas mehr als handwarm bekommen. Die Kiste steht doch sofort. Kurz vor dem Stillstand knarzen die Scheiben.
Man kann die Gabel während der Fahrt verstellen. Runter gehts sofort. Rauf dauert es etwas und man muss mehrmals das Vorderrad lupfen.
Mit den Zug- und Druckstufe vorne wie hinten bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden. 
Das PPD scheint aber nur eine psychologische Wirkung zu haben. Ich habe keinen Unterschied gespürt. 
Das Lockout verhärtet die Gabel ja ungeheuer, aber es macht mir auch ohne Spaß. Es ist dann so, als würde ich immer 2 m nach vorne springen.
Die Schaltung ist bis jetzt wunderbar eingestellt. 
Ich habe mir X-Blade Schutz(bleche?) montiert und was die alles abhalten, sagenhaft. Hätte ich nicht geglaubt. Kein bisschen Dreck an meinem Popo. 
Ein dolles Rad.   Was in 14 Jahren auf dem Fahrrad-Technik Sektor passiert ist, unglaublich.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## IceCube (15. Mai 2005)

Asksam deine Lenkergriffe gefallen mir sehr gut.
Wie heißen die denn?


----------



## asksam (15. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Asksam deine Lenkergriffe gefallen mir sehr gut.
> Wie heißen die denn?


Terry Ergon Griffe MP1

Bekommst du auch bei Canyon (Guckst du ganz unten ), oder im gut sortierten Fahrradladen. Bestellung rentiert sich kaum, wegen der Versandkosten (außer du hast eh vor etwas zu bestellen).

Ich hatte die Griffe auch an meinem alten Hardtail und bin absolut überzeugt. Ich hatte immer große Probleme mit einschlafenden Händen und habe wirklich alles probiert. Diese Griffe haben geholfen!

gruss asksam


----------



## Niniobravo (16. Mai 2005)

@Freti

Konnte auf deinen Fotos auch nach intensivster Suche kein ES 6 in XL erkennen. 

Könntest Du das große Baby nicht mal von seiner schönsten Seite ablichten und einstellen. Meins kommt auch in ganz groß und ich bin echt gespannt ob ich damit zurecht kommen werden. Habe ca. deine Maße. Wie kommst du denn mit der Größe hin?? 

Also bitte bitte mal ein Bild einstellen.

Gruß und noch viel Spass 

niniobravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freti (16. Mai 2005)

@Niniobravo
Es war bisher doch nur am regnen. Wann soll man dann den Photographieren? Na gut, heute ausnahmsweise mal nicht. Aber heute bin ich endlich mal gefahren und hatte keine Lust, Photos zu machen. Ich habe eins reingestellt, als ich gerade nach Hause gekommen bin.

So wie ich es jetzt eingestellt habe, passt es sehr gut. Ich werde mir aber auch die Terry Griffe holen. Man kann mit den Originalen auch stundenlang fahren, aber hin und wieder kribbelt es in den Fingern und das soll bei den Terry's ja nicht passieren.

Aber eine Sache nervt mich echt.
Wenn ich den Lockout einschalte, verdreht sich gleichzeitig der Druckstufenring. Das wär ja nicht so schlimm, wenn beim Zurückdrehen des Lockouthebels, der Druckstufenring genauso wieder zurückgedreht würde. Das passiert aber nicht. Ich mein, er dreht wieder mit, aber nicht genauso wie in der anderen Richtung. Und während der Fahrt sind die kleinen Rasterungen nicht zu fühlen. Das bedeutet, jedesmal wenn man den Lockout gebraucht hat, kann man anhalten und die Druckstufe neu einstellen.
Geht das allen anderen mit der Foxgabel genauso? Oder ist das nur bei mir?

PPD-Hebel
Ich habe heute intensiv während der Fahrt meinen Dämpfer beobachtet. Egal wie der Hebel steht. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich in jeder Stufe gleich. Vielleicht kann eine hochsensible Labormaschine Differenzen in Milli-Newtonmetern bei den verschiedenen Einstellungen messen. Ich kann da weder etwas fühlen noch sehen. Interessanterweise fällt der Hebel bei unruhiger Fahrt nach einiger Zeit von alleine in die Mittelstellung.
Ich möchte gerne mal wissen, was sich Fox bei diesen beiden Sachen so gedacht hat.

Gruß 
Freti


----------



## gabelfox (16. Mai 2005)

Die Zugstufeneinstellschraube kannst du mit der kleinen Madenschraube aussen etwas schwergängiger machen oder ganz blocken. Würde allerdings vorher nochmal Schraubensicherung auf das Schräubchen machen. Dann belibt die Einstellung auch so. 
Die Leichtgängigkeit des PP-Hebels ist wirklich nervig. Wohl leider nicht zu ändern.  

Edit:
Mir fiel gerade was ein und das funzt auch einigermaßen. Ein Stück Kugelschreiberfeder zurechtgebogen und unter den PP-Hebel. Zumindest die Rastungen sind jetzt herheblich besser zu "fühlen". Beim Anziehen der Minischraube sollte man aber mit viel Gefühl vorgehen. Sonst gibs Debackel. Außerdem müßte da über kurz oder lang eine VA-Feder rein. Das Teil ist sonst ratzfatz verrostet.


----------



## IceCube (16. Mai 2005)

Der Fox Triad Dämpfer vom letzten Jahr war genauso.
Veränderungen nicht feststellbar und Hebel zu leichtgängig.


----------



## Freti (16. Mai 2005)

Entschuldigung. Ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt. 
Ich meinte den Lockout an meiner Gabel und bei meiner Talas-Gabel ist nirgendwo eine Madenschraube.
Trotzdem Danke.
Gruß
Freti


----------



## gabelfox (16. Mai 2005)

Aja, jetzt seh ichs auch   Shit happens. Aber vielleicht hilft der andere Tip ja wegen der Leichtgängigkeit des PP-Hebels


----------



## Knuffi (16. Mai 2005)

Habe mit dem Hebel des RP3 Dämpfer die selben Probleme wie die meisten hier, viel zu leichtgängig und keine Veränderung der Federverhaltens, egal in welcher Stellung   

Lässt sich der Hebel bei Euch auch im Kreis drehen   

Weiss jemand wieviel Bar man max. in den RP3 hauen darf   

Ansonsten ist das Bike ein Traum


----------



## KasimirHope (16. Mai 2005)

@Knuffi
Der Hebel lässt sich immer  vollkommen im Kreis drehen.

@Freti
Lehne dich mal mit deinem Unterarm auf deinen Sattel und drücke den Dämpfer in den unterschiedlichen Propedal-Positionen ein. Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit dem Hebel des RP3 Dämpfer die selben Probleme wie die meisten hier, viel zu leichtgängig und keine Veränderung der Federverhaltens, egal in welcher Stellung
> 
> Lässt sich der Hebel bei Euch auch im Kreis drehen
> 
> ...



Hallo Knuffi,

nach Betriebsanleitung darf man 21bar in den RP3 Dämpfer geben.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

@ Alle
Habt Ihr auch schon eine "Canyon Schmarre -CS" an der Innenseite des linken Knies.
Kommt vom mitteren Klipp der Bremsleitung am Oberrohr.
Die Kanten des Kunstoffteils sind sauscharf.
Vor der ersten Ausfahrt unbedingt dem mittleren Klipp demontieren und die Kanten mit feinem Schmirgelpapier (oder einer Nagelfeile) abrunden.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (17. Mai 2005)

@schappi

Danke, dann fahre ich ja mit meinen 16 Bar noch im grünen Bereich   

Habe jetzt ein extrem nerviges Quietschen am Steuersatz, hat das sonst noch jemand, evtl. auseinander nehmen und nachfetten    Oder hat jemand andere Ideen.

Suche auch noch einen guten und bequemen Sattel, der verbaute ist ja eine reine Quälerei   

SQ Lab 612 ?


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2005)

Moin Knuffi,

hast Du eigentlich schon den Erfahrungsbericht von Deinem ES6 gepostet?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Haftig (17. Mai 2005)

Ich muß auch sagen das sich das Verhalten des Fox Dämpfers im "harten" pro pedal Modus nur geringfügig ändert.
Wenn ich mit rundem Tritt bergauf fahre ist es zu merken aber im Wiegetritt ist eigentlich kein Unterschied vorhanden.
Auch sollte man selbst mit nem Fully nicht alles aussitzen habe ich heut morgen beim aufstehen gemerkt  
 Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Lockout aus , ich kann die Gabel bei eingestelltem Lockout ohne Probleme 4-5 cm reindrücken= normal?
fühlt sich nur nach mehr Widerstand an.  

Chef kommt

tschö


----------



## xysiu33 (17. Mai 2005)

Haftig schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Lockout aus , ich kann die Gabel bei eingestelltem Lockout ohne Probleme 4-5 cm reindrücken= normal?
> fühlt sich nur nach mehr Widerstand an.
> 
> tschö



Hi Haftig, das mit dem Lockout dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren - beobachte das noch paar Male - sonst müsstest du das Teil einschicken   

Bei dem RP3 mit ca. 18 bar lässt sich der Unterschied der PP-Einstellungen schon spüren und vor allem sehen. 

Leider habe ich mit dem guten Teil am WE nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, eine größere Tour zu machen - nur ca. 15 km: es rockt jedoch wahnsinnig.

Natürlich muss die Louise FR eingebremst werden: die HB macht noch ein wenig Geräusche kurz vorm Stillstand des Bikes; die Bremsgriffe klackern (!?)  - dachte am Anfang, es wären die Schaltgriffe, sind es jedoch nicht; beim Bremsen höre ich am linkem Bremshebel ein eigenartiges Geräusch - leichtes trtrtrtrtrt   als ob Luft in der Leitung wäre   mal schauen ob das verschwindet. 

Sonst ist das Teil einfach nur GEIL   

Die Rahmengröße (L) ist (fast) perfekt. Die von mir gefürchtete Oberrohrhöhe ist nicht so schlimm wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Sattel: na ja, der Popo muss sich an jeden neuen Sattel gewöhnen. Schaltung: von Canyon perfekt eingestellt. Leichte Sprünge: einfach ein Traum bei der Landung ! Da ist noch viel Potenzial im Spiel. 

Gabel: sensibel - einfach klasse. Ein IT-System wäre von Vorteil. Sonst nichts zu meckern. Lock out funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Reifen: kann nicht klagen. Meine ersten über 2,0". Werden einfach zu Ende gefahren. Dann kommt wahrscheinlich der fette Albert zum Einsatz.

Abfahrt: Hammergeil. Wurzeln, Steine - alles wird vernichtet. 

Lenker: super. Für mich überhaupt nicht zu breit. 

Sonst freue ich mich auf eine richtig lange Gelände-Tour mit allen Schickanen. Vielleicht erst am kommenden Wochenende.

Meinen geplanten Urlaub habe ich verlegen müssen. Vielleicht auch gut so: z. Z. pisst es an der Cote d`Azur. Mitte Juni fahre dahin und werde den Esterel-Massiv mit dem neuen Bike unsicher machen. Soll angeblich eine der schönsten Bikereviere in Frankreich sein. Freue mich schon tierisch drauf. Dann kann ich das Bike - und mein Können - endlich an die Grenzen bringen   

Was soll ich noch zu dem Canyon-Enduro sagen: einfach geiles Teil. So ein Bike habe ich mir schon immer gewünscht. Hauptsache nichts geht kaputt.

Gratulation Canyon


----------



## Knuffi (17. Mai 2005)

Ok, hier der bisherige Erfahrungsbericht vom ES 6

Bin am Samstag ca. 90 KM gefahren und heute damit in die Arbeit. Ich werde die Erfahrungen mal kurz in Pro und Contra aufteilen.:

*Pro.:*

- in ca. 30 Minuten fertig zusammengebaut 
( auch dank mitwirken von Pwau ) 

- super verpackt und alles top eingestellt ( incl. Schaltung )

- ES fährt sich einfach traumhaft, einfach Sänftenartig   

- Die Fox Talas ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, für meinem Geschmack    
einfach genial

- Sehr entspannte Sitzposition

- Jeder Kurbelumdrehung wird in satten Vortrieb verwandelt, einfach Wahnsinn

- Der Rahmen scheint super verarbeitet zu sein und ist eine Augenweide

*Contra.:*

- Der RP3 macht einen etwas billigen Eindruck, der Einstellhebel ist einfach nur eine wacklige Angelegenheit, ich kann auch keinen Unterschied bei den verschiedenen Hebelstellungen erkennen

- Der Sattel tötet mich noch, werden mal bei meinem Dealer nach einer Alternative schauen

- Irgendwas quietscht seid heute im Bereich des Steuersatzes, könnte sein das zu wenig Fett an die Lager geschmiert wurde, muss ich wohl mal zerlegen 

- Sattelstütze zu kurz, denke da brauche ich mal eine die ich weiter aus dem Rahmen ziehen kann



Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein ordentlicher Tacho ( der Ciclosport CM 619 ist noch immer nicht lieferbar ).



*Das Fazit, jeder Tag warten hat sich gelohnt !!!*



Ich konnte am Fr. das Cube AMS ebenfalls probe fahren. Ist gar kein Vergleich, das ES6 gewinnt für mein Empfinden in allen Disziplinen und ich bin froh das ich gewartet habe. 

An alle wartenden, freut Euch drauf, die die es schon haben wissen was ich meine  

P.S. Habe noch gleich XT Schnellspanner verbaut die ich bei Ebay günstig ersteigert hatte, die Iridium sollen ja schon öfter das laufen gelernt haben


----------



## Canyonier (17. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Sattel tötet mich noch, werden mal bei meinem Dealer nach einer Alternative schauen


Da hast du leider recht, mein Hintern hat (beim XC5 meines Bruders) auch nach wenigen Minuten rebelliert. Die Folgen waren selbst am nächsten Tag spürbar. Auf sowas unbequemen bin ich noch nie gesessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (17. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte am Fr. das Cube AMS ebenfalls probe fahren. Ist gar kein Vergleich, das ES6 gewinnt für mein Empfinden in allen Disziplinen und ich bin froh das ich gewartet habe.
> 
> An alle wartenden, freut Euch drauf, die die es schon haben wissen was ich meine



Hi Knuffi: habe ich dir doch gesagt - warte erst mal ab. 

Bin ebenfall - glaube ich wie jeder - voll begeistert von dem Teil. 

Jetzt heisst es nur: Rock `n Roll - ab ins Gelände


----------



## asksam (17. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hier der bisherige Erfahrungsbericht vom ES 6
> 
> Bin am Samstag ca. 90 KM gefahren und heute damit in die Arbeit. Ich werde die Erfahrungen mal kurz in Pro und Contra aufteilen.:


Hattest du auch Schwimmflügel angebracht  



			
				Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas quietscht seid heute im Bereich des Steuersatzes, könnte sein das zu wenig Fett an die Lager geschmiert wurde, muss ich wohl mal zerlegen


Wahrscheinlich hat der Regen das ganze Fett herausgespült  

Glückwunsch zum neuen bike!!!


gruss asksam


----------



## Staabi (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

bin heute nicht im Büro sondern unterwegs/in Meetings, deshalb nur kurz:



> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem Lockout aus , ich kann die Gabel bei eingestelltem Lockout ohne Probleme 4-5 cm reindrücken= normal?



Am rechten unteren Gabelholm kannst Du das Losbrechmoment des Lockouts einstellen. Wenn dieses Ventil komplett zugedreht wird hast Du keine Bewegung mehr in der Gabel beim Wiegetritt. Das ganze nennt sich "Blow Off Treshold" und stellt ein, ab wann die Gabel bei einem harten Schlag anspricht.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Knuffi (17. Mai 2005)

@askam

Das Wetter hat sich eigentlich ganz gut gehalten, waren in Richtung Starnberger See unterwegs   

Nur kurz etwas nass geworden   

Egal, auch bei dem Wetter war es mit dem ES ein Traum


----------



## Knuffi (17. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt heisst es nur: Rock `n Roll - ab ins Gelände



Ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi
> 
> Danke, dann fahre ich ja mit meinen 16 Bar noch im grünen Bereich
> 
> ...



Hallo Knuffi,
ich fahre auch hinten mit 130mm Federweg und mit 16bar.
Wenn mann den Federweg von 120mm auf 130m umstellt muss man wg des anderen hebelverhältnisses den Druck merklich erhöhen.

Mir passte der Seriensattel sehr gut. Ich bin aber bislang immer nur 1,5 h Stücke Singletrail  gefahren. Eine Tour mit 3-4 h im sitzen habe ich noch nicht gemacht.

Mein Steuerlager ist tipptop  macht keine Geräusche. Hast Du schon mal nachgestellt?

Bin von dem Rad restlos begeistert. Habe vorher schon ein Fully Stevens F9 gefahren, ist aber im Sigletrail und bergab kein vergleich.

Bin über Pfingsten mit meinem Sohn gefahren und an Stellen wo er mich sonst verblasen hat bin ich ihm jetzt davongefahren.

Ich habe mit SRAM X9 Schaltwerk und trigger montieren lasssen (meine anderen beiden Räder haben XT) und bin von der Schaltpräzision und der möglichkeit 5 gänge auf einmal zu schalten begeistert.
Hat noch jemand SRAM Schaltwerke montieren lassen?

Gruß
Schappi

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Knuffi (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Knuffi,
> ich fahre auch hinten mit 130mm Federweg und mit 16bar.
> Wenn mann den Federweg von 120mm auf 130m umstellt muss man wg des anderen hebelverhältnisses den Druck merklich erhöhen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schappi !

Ich habe den Dämpfer noch gar nicht umgestellt, ist immer noch in der vorderen Stellung und ich glaube das sind ja dann "nur" die 120mm. Das sollte mir auch erstmal reichen.

Versuche mal das mein Dealer die Sitzknochen vermessen kann, evtl. finde ich so den richtigen Sattel.

Evtl. habe ich es zu stark angezogen, aber am Samstag hat es noch keine Geräusche gemacht, erst seid heute morgen. Wie gesagt, werde es mal zerlegen und evtl. etwas nachfetten.

Sonst immer noch, wie Du schreibst, ein Traumbike


----------



## asksam (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit SRAM X9 Schaltwerk und trigger montieren lasssen (meine anderen beiden Räder haben XT) und bin von der Schaltpräzision und der möglichkeit 5 gänge auf einmal zu schalten begeistert.
> Hat noch jemand SRAM Schaltwerke montieren lassen?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


Hab ich zufälliger Weise gerade bestellt. Nach den überaus positiven Testberichten hat es mich dermaßen gejuckt... Die Trigger sehen auch einfach edel aus, nicht so´n billiger Plastikkram wie bei Shimano. Du hast meine Entscheidung jetzt noch bekräftigt. Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen. Die "alten" Teile werden dann bei einem Auktionshaus im Internet veräußern.

gruss asksam


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich zufälliger Weise gerade bestellt. Nach den überaus positiven Testberichten hat es mich dermaßen gejuckt... Die Trigger sehen auch einfach edel aus, nicht so´n billiger Plastikkram wie bei Shimano. Du hast meine Entscheidung jetzt noch bekräftigt. Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen. Die "alten" Teile werden dann bei einem Auktionshaus im Internet veräußern.
> 
> gruss asksam



Das schöne ist zudem, daß das SRAM Schaltwerk nicht gegen die Kettenstrebe klappert, da es nicht nach vorne federt
Ich habe auch die Sram PC69 Kette dazugenommen und mit der XT Kasette 11-34 kombiniert.
Die sram kette macht einen sehr guten Eindruck das Schloss ist genial und zusammen gibt es eine Präzision wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.
Achtung, wenn Du selber montierst. SRAM Schaltwerke werden ohne Ausgleichsschleife des Schalzuges montiert, was zusätzlich noch einen sehr aufgeräumten Eingruck hinterlässt.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Haftig (17. Mai 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig war das blow off Ventil.
> 
> Thx
> Haftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. mikem (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit SRAM X9 Schaltwerk und trigger montieren lasssen (meine anderen beiden Räder haben XT) und bin von der Schaltpräzision und der möglichkeit 5 gänge auf einmal zu schalten begeistert.
> Hat noch jemand SRAM Schaltwerke montieren lassen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo miteinander! 

Hab mir auch die X.9 Trigger für mein ES6 besorgt - sehen einfach geiler aus als die Shimano LX-Shifter    -> bin schon auf die Funktion in Kombination mit Nokon-Zügen und dem serienmäßigen XT-Schaltwerk gespannt; 

den von Canyon verwendeten Sattel werd ich gleich einer Auktion zuführen -> hab mit dem SQ-labs 611 schon meinen idealen Sattel   gefunden, auch wenn er rund 150-170km "Eingewöhnungs"fahrten erforderte. 

Grüsse, 

Michi


----------



## Freti (17. Mai 2005)

Sattel und drücke den Dämpfer in den unterschiedlichen Propedal-Positionen ein. Unterschied gemerkt. :daumen:[/QUOTE" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				KasimirHope @Freti
Lehne dich mal mit deinem Unterarm auf deinen Sattel und drücke den Dämpfer in den unterschiedlichen Propedal-Positionen ein. Unterschied gemerkt. :daumen:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nö.
> Aber ich sollte vielleicht auch mal den Dämpfer mit 20 Bar befeuern, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich keinen Sag mehr, merke aber vielleicht einen Unterschied.
> 
> Aber das stört mich eigentlich noch nicht so.
> ...


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Nö.
> Aber ich sollte vielleicht auch mal den Dämpfer mit 20 Bar befeuern, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich keinen Sag mehr, merke aber vielleicht einen Unterschied.
> 
> Aber das stört mich eigentlich noch nicht so.
> ...



Der Lockout lässt sich zwischen 11:00 Uhr und 6o Uhr verstellen. Zwischen 11 und 3 Uhr ist keine Funktion.
Schau mal in die Betriebsanleitung.
dann ist die grundstellung für den Lockout 3:00 Uhr. Lockout ist 6:00Uhr. In einer 1/4 umdrehung verstellst Du nichts.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Dosenbier (17. Mai 2005)

@dr.mikem
also ich glaube x.9 trigger funzen überhaupt nicht mit XT Schaltwerk.
Prost


----------



## asksam (17. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @dr.mikem
> also ich glaube x.9 trigger funzen überhaupt nicht mit XT Schaltwerk.
> Prost


Da hat Dosenbier recht! Shimano arbeitet mit Übersetzung 2:1. SRAM schaltet 1:1! Der Umwerfer funzt aber! Für Shimano Schaltwerke musst du den Rocket Triggerschalter benutzen, oder falls du den X.9 Trigger verwendest auch das SRAM Schaltwerk einsetzen.

gruss asksam


----------



## asksam (17. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das schöne ist zudem, daß das SRAM Schaltwerk nicht gegen die Kettenstrebe klappert, da es nicht nach vorne federt
> Ich habe auch die Sram PC69 Kette dazugenommen und mit der XT Kasette 11-34 kombiniert.
> Die sram kette macht einen sehr guten Eindruck das Schloss ist genial und zusammen gibt es eine Präzision wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk.
> Achtung, wenn Du selber montierst. SRAM Schaltwerke werden ohne Ausgleichsschleife des Schalzuges montiert, was zusätzlich noch einen sehr aufgeräumten Eingruck hinterlässt.
> ...


Danke Schappi, für den Hinweis. Ist das erste mal, dass ich SRAM montiere. Die Kette hatte ich auch gleich getauscht, allerdings gegen eine Shimano CN 7701, da ich den kompletten Kettenstrang (Kasette, Kurbelblatt und eben die Kette) von einem Hersteller haben wollte.

gruss asksam


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

Habe mir gestern einen neuen Sattel ( SQ lab 612 ) gegönnt. Macht bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck, mal schauen wie es nach der ersten großen Tour damit ist.

Das Qietschen am Steuersatz habe ich auch beseitigen können, einfach alles zerlegt und noch mal richtig schön eingefettet, jetzt flutscht die Sache   

Mal schauen was als nächstes schrauben darf, Canyon bedeutet auch immer basteln


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Mal schauen was als nächstes schrauben darf, Canyon bedeutet auch immer basteln


Aber sowas von.....


----------



## Freti (18. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> In einer 1/4 umdrehung verstellst Du nichts.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ja, das behauptest du. Sag das mal meiner Gabel. Auch wenn ich nur in diesem Bereich den Lockouthebel verstelle, wandert der Ring mit.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (18. Mai 2005)

Hallihallo, 

so jetzt ist mein ES6 in Gr. S endlich angekommen! Bin extra heute um 8 Uhr aufgestanden ( habe  Urlaub)! Träume schon seit 2 Tagen von der Ankunft des ES6  
Bin gerade noch am auspacken. 
Morgen fahren wir schon die erste Tour mit unseren Canyons! Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

@Melocross

Ich gratuliere   

Draufsetzen, wohlfühlen und es rocken lassen


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

@Melocross
    Lass es rocken!!!   

@Knuffi
...wenn der Sattel passt!!!


----------



## Augus1328 (18. Mai 2005)

Siehst Du Melo, alles wird gut   

Ich hab gestern spontan entschieden, dass ich am nächsten Montag nochmal für 5 Tage an Lago fahr. Mein BM-SL muss richtig gequält werden   

Viel Spass beim Biken.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Wrangler (18. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo,
> 
> so jetzt ist mein ES6 in Gr. S endlich angekommen! Bin extra heute um 8 Uhr aufgestanden ( habe  Urlaub)! Träume schon seit 2 Tagen von der Ankunft des ES6
> Bin gerade noch am auspacken.
> Morgen fahren wir schon die erste Tour mit unseren Canyons! Bin schon sehr gespannt.



Hallo Melocross, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem ersten ES6 in Größe S!!!!   
Dann ändere mal ganz schnell dein Profil - und bitte auch ganz schnell schöne Bildchen von dem 'kleinen' Schätzchen reinstellen. Damit ich schon mal begutachten kann, was ich demnächst hoffentlich in Händen halte!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das behauptest du. Sag das mal meiner Gabel. Auch wenn ich nur in diesem Bereich den Lockouthebel verstelle, wandert der Ring mit.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti



Hallo Freti,

Lade dir mal von der canyon homepage Service/ downloads die service und bedienungsanleitung für die Gabel runter. Vieleicht kann man das Rädchen feststellen.
Am RP3 Dämpfer giebt es jedenfalls 2 kleine Madenschrauben mit denen man die rasten des PP un der dämpfung einstellen kann und so das Rasten verstärken kann.

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigattack (18. Mai 2005)

Haben bei Euch die Lenkerpropfen durch reindrücken in den Lenker gehalten?

Bei mir nämlich nicht.   

Wie habt Ihr die befestigt??


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Haben bei Euch die Lenkerpropfen durch reindrücken in den Lenker gehalten?
> 
> Bei mir nämlich nicht.
> 
> Wie habt Ihr die befestigt??


Eigentlich schon, waren die bei Dir nicht befestigt???


----------



## Bigattack (18. Mai 2005)

Nein, waren Sie nicht! Die waren in dem Pack mit dem sonstigen Zubehör!


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2005)

Bigattack schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, waren Sie nicht! Die waren in dem Pack mit dem sonstigen Zubehör!



Die halten auch wirklich nicht, der Durchmesser ist zu klein.
Bei mir hatte sich die Canyon Werkstatt damit beholfen die Passung des Lenkerstopfens mit 3-5 Runden Isolierband zu umwickeln. Dann halten sie.
Pfusch am Rad.

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

Jetzt weißte warum!   Aber die Griffe waren am Lenker???
Ich würde anrufen und mir neue Griffe schicken lassen! Normalerweise steckt man die rein und dann halten die!


----------



## Bigattack (18. Mai 2005)

Ok, das werde ich mal versuchen!!  



			
				schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Pfusch am Rad.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi




Ganz so krass würde ich es nicht sehen, wohl eher Pfusch am Lenkerpropfen!


----------



## Bigattack (18. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weißte warum!   Aber die Griffe waren am Lenker???
> Ich würde anrufen und mir neue Griffe schicken lassen! Normalerweise steckt man die rein und dann halten die!




Griffe waren schon dran und die sind auch fest! Nur die Endpropfen nicht! 
Das sind zwei paar Schuhe!!!


----------



## PWau (18. Mai 2005)

@Bigattack
Schon klar, hätte ja sein können das nicht mal die Griffe am Lenker waren!


----------



## Bigattack (18. Mai 2005)

@PWau
Dann sind wir uns ja einig!!   

Ist ja auch wirklich nur ein Schönheitsfehler! Das mit dem Isolierband werde ich versuchen!


----------



## Wrangler (18. Mai 2005)

Oder wie sieht's mit doppelseitigem Teppichklebeband aus? Das hält doch sonst auch recht gut?!?!? Wenn der Pinnökel dann nicht so dick ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr. mikem (18. Mai 2005)

Dosenbier schrieb:
			
		

> @dr.mikem
> also ich glaube x.9 trigger funzen überhaupt nicht mit XT Schaltwerk.
> Prost




Hab ja eh die Rocket-Version daheim herumliegen; 
schlechte bzw. ungenaue Ausdrucksweise meinerseits   zur allgemeinen Belustigung!


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

Zur Info an alle Fox - Federelemente fahrer   

Hier ein LINK  zur Fox Homepage. Dort findet ihr die Anleitungen für Fox Forks und Rear Shox von 2006. Scheint aber 100%ig identisch mit den 2005er zu sein, ist aber alles schöner und besser erklärt !


----------



## IceCube (18. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info an alle Fox - Federelemente fahrer
> 
> Hier ein LINK  zur Fox Homepage. Dort findet ihr die Anleitungen für Fox Forks und Rear Shox von 2006. Scheint aber 100%ig identisch mit den 2005er zu sein, ist aber alles schöner und besser erklärt !



Also das PDF der 2006er RearShocks auf deutsch anschauen?


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

@IceCube

Ganz genau, ist alles mit Bildern erklärt und jede Funktion ist einzeln erklärt. Finde ich 1000x besser als die 2005er Anleitung.


----------



## IceCube (18. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> @IceCube
> 
> Ganz genau, ist alles mit Bildern erklärt und jede Funktion ist einzeln erklärt. Finde ich 1000x besser als die 2005er Anleitung.



Du hast recht gefällt mir auf Anhieb.

Aller 100h Ölwechsel?


----------



## Knuffi (18. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Aller 100h Ölwechsel?



Da rentiert sich dann wenigstens der Karton von Canyon   

Ich warte bis zum ersten Service, das muss reichen...


----------



## TAILor (18. Mai 2005)

so jetzt ists endlich da, und ich muß sagen :"spitze"!!!

bin mit der größe total zufrieden (L)mit kürzerem Vorbau. passt perfekt!
hab grad mal bisschen eingebremst das teil. wenn man das paar mal macht kommt die luise wie sau, da schlägts einem das hinterrad echt gut um die ohren!!!!


----------



## rhön-canyon (18. Mai 2005)

asksam schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich zufälliger Weise gerade bestellt. Nach den überaus positiven Testberichten hat es mich dermaßen gejuckt... Die Trigger sehen auch einfach edel aus, nicht so´n billiger Plastikkram wie bei Shimano. Du hast meine Entscheidung jetzt noch bekräftigt. Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen. Die "alten" Teile werden dann bei einem Auktionshaus im Internet veräußern.
> 
> gruss asksam



hallo,

habe auch sram x.9 schaltwerk, trigger und x-gen umwerfer besorgt, soll an mein xc 6 rankommen, das hoffentlich anfang juni kommt.
verspreche mir vom 1:1-verhältnis problemlosere einstellung, trigger-hebel sehen toll aus. nur vom x-gen umwerfer habe ich noch nichts testmäßiges gerhört. aber wenn schon sram, dann möglichst vollständig. überhaupt wohne ich in der nähe von schweinfurt, da hat m. w. sram noch irgendein werk



viel spaß beim biken

ein rhöner radler


----------



## y23 (18. Mai 2005)

hab jetzt mit dem es6 insgesamt 150km abgespult. sind noch so ein paar sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind, bzw. fragen die sich neu gestellt haben, bzw. aufgeklärt haben.

# talas: federwegsverstellung ist definitiv auch während der fahrt möglich (hab das noch mal in der englischen anleitung gecheckt. die dt. war da ein bischen schwammig formuliert). allerdings dauert es bei mir doch einige aus-/einschwingvorgänge bis sich das system auf den gewünschten federweg eingestellt hat.

# rp3: propedal funzt meiner meinung nach sehr effektiv. zumindest im sitzen. gut, bring auch nur 68kg auf die waage, und hab jetzt auch nicht die monster-oberschenkel, die mit zig-hundert-watt an der kurbel drücken. im wiegetritt wippts aber schon merkbar...

# sag: hab den sag an talas und rp3 auf 25% eingestellt. was ich jetzt nicht ganz raff: laut anleitung ist 25% ein guter wert fürs freeriden. allerdings hab ich dann doch auch eine erhöhte druchschlagswahrscheinlichkeit, was dem freeride vergnügen doch wohl eher abträglich ist. seh ich das richtig, dass ich mir den erhöhten durchschlagsschutz immer doch unsensibleres ansprechverhalten erkaufen muss?!
mit wieviel sag fahrt ihr so rum - und vor allem bei welchem einsatzzweck?

# luise fr: nach dem einbremsen hatte ich überhaupt keine probleme - kein schleifen, kein quitschen, kein rubbeln/stottern - alles wunderbar. hab das bike jetzt aber mal mit dem wasserschlauch abgespritz um den gröbsten dreck runter zu bekommen. seit dem schleifen beide bremsen und die hintere stottert beim leichten bremsen. argh. hab eigentlich peinlich drauf geachtet, dass kein öl/fett von der schaltung auf die scheibe kommt. klar das ding ist ja noch nicht wirklich eingefahren hab ja erst 150km runter, aber es war ja schon mal alles besser ... wasn da los?

ansonsten bin ich mit dem bike immer noch zu 100% zufrieden. einfach ein geiles teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (18. Mai 2005)

Hi y23,

das mit dem 25% sag ist mMn etwas übertrieben: bin gleicher Meinung wie du, daß es etwas zu viel sag ist - ich bringe 95 kg auf die Waage   da fahre ich mit ca. 15% sag.

dummerweise ist bei mir momentan mit der Freizeit etwas zu knapp, so daß ich mein neues Baby erst ca. 40 km bewegen konnte   allerdings jedes mal machen die Bremsen andere Geräusche bei mir - zur Zeit stottert die Vorderbremse - aber auch nicht immer. Wieviel km (ca.) brauchen die Bremsen um eingefahren zu sein ?  Hoffe, daß das Stottern aufhört   

Sonst nerven etwas die klappernden Bremsgriffe bei mir   

Die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten an der Talas sind echte klasse - da kann man alles Mögliche ausprobieren.

Sonst: alles in Butter. 

Hoffe, demnächst etwas mehr Zeit zu haben um das Bike richtig hart an die Grenze zu nehmen..........

Gruß


----------



## Melocross (18. Mai 2005)

Haben vorhin meinen Terry Sattel drauf montiert und den Lenker 64cm gekürzt. Erste Mini Probefahrt war genial!! Bin auf die morgige Tour gespannt!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ...... und den Lenker 64cm gekürzt.



Na wusch, dann ist er ja jetzt nur mehr 4cm breit.....


----------



## ArminZ (19. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich habe zwar "nur" ein XC4 aber trotzdem eine Frage zum Wippen. Verliert man im Wiegetritt (oder auch im Sitzen) tatsächlich Kraft, wenn es wippt? Denn bei mir geht die Federung erst in die Knie, wenn das Pedal schon fast unten ist bei jeder Umdrehung. Das Wippen kann dann doch wohl nicht vom Zug an der Kette kommen, wo ich mir dann Verluste vorstellen könnte, sondern nur durch die Körperbewegung auf'm Radl.
Ein Händler bei mir um die Ecke behauptet immer, man verliert bei Fullies zu viel Kraft und er verkauft daher aus Überzeugung keine Fullies. ODer trifft das nur auf die Eingelenker zu?
Ich jedenfalls merke nicht viel von Kraftverlusten auch wenn es ohne Lockout vorne schon reichlich wippt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2005)

ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Verliert man im Wiegetritt (oder auch im Sitzen) tatsächlich Kraft, wenn es wippt?



Natürlich, ist ja Bewegungsenergie.



			
				ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Händler bei mir um die Ecke behauptet immer, man verliert bei Fullies zu viel Kraft und er verkauft daher aus Überzeugung keine Fullies.



Dann lebt der wohl in der Steinzeit...
Verkauft der auch noch Cantileverbremsen und Alu-Tuningparts in Neonfarben?   


Wenn dein Rad wippt: 
 - lern, runder zu treten! (nicht holzhammermäßig in die Pedale reintreten und nicht den Oberkörper fest auf- und abbewegen)
 - gib nötigenfalls mehr Druck in die SPV-Kammer


----------



## Bigattack (19. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst nerven etwas die klappernden Bremsgriffe bei mir
> 
> Gruß




Die Bremsgriffe klappern bei mir ebenfalls! Kann man da was machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (19. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Info an alle Fox - Federelemente fahrer
> 
> Hier ein LINK  zur Fox Homepage. Dort findet ihr die Anleitungen für Fox Forks und Rear Shox von 2006. Scheint aber 100%ig identisch mit den 2005er zu sein, ist aber alles schöner und besser erklärt !



Moin Knuffi,

das ist echt ein guter Tipp mit den 2006er Bedienungsanleitungen. Die sind Welten besser. 

Als ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren meine erste Fox Gabel gekauft habe, konnte ich es echt nicht fassen wie schlecht die Dokumention von Fox ist. Und das bei einer Gabel für damals ca. 900 Euro.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Freti (19. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Na wusch, dann ist er ja jetzt nur mehr 4cm breit.....



Na, Schulterbreit eben. Ist doch en Mädchen. 
Gruß 
Freti


----------



## y23 (19. Mai 2005)

klappern am lenker:
bin mir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so sicher dass das von den bremshebeln kommt. da ich das geräusch nur auf der linken seite hab. hab jetzt den zeiger der ganganzeige im verdacht. mal ehrlich: was soll mir diese ganganzeige eigentlich bringen? auf welchem kettenblatt ich gerade fahre, das merk ich ja wohl alleine schon am kraftbedarf. welches ritzel ist eigentlich egal, weil ich da einfach nach bedarf lustig rauf und runterschalte ... außerdem kann ich beim besten willen mit der anzeige nicht erkennen auf welchem ritzel die kette jetzt genau liegt. da ist die anzeige irgendwie zu ungenau ...
kann man das teil auch abbauen?

einfahren der bremsen: naja, je nach quelle varieren die benötigten km-leistungen zwischen 200-500km. ist natürlich auch abhängig vom nutzungsgrad...
aber die tatsache, dass ständig neue geräusche hinzukommen, bzw. andere wieder verschwinden nervt mich auch ... quitschen, schleifen, stottern ... immer schon im wechsel bzw. ne nette kombination aus allem.

canyon logo am steuerrohr:
bei mir passt die krümmung des logos nicht so ganz zur krümmung des steuerrohres ... das heißt aufgrund der spannung haben sich schon ein paar klebepunkte gelöst. bin mal gespannt wann das teil ganz abfällt? wird natürlich auf ner tour unbemerkt passieren, muss ja so sein! kann man das teil bei canyon nachordern? staabi?


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Mai 2005)

> kann man das teil auch abbauen?



guck mal ins leichtbauforum, musst dir halt nen deckel bauen (fiberglass oder carbon)


----------



## y23 (19. Mai 2005)

argh. sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. der zeiger muss ja irgendwie bewegt werden... dann würd ja irgendwie die entsprechende mechanik offen liegen. naja, das mit deckel selber bauen lass ich dann mal lieber ... würd dann eher aussehen wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. und hab kein bock mir mein es6 zu verunstalten...


----------



## Freti (19. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ehrlich: was soll mir diese ganganzeige eigentlich bringen?



Also ich betrachte die beiden Ganganzeigen als groben Anhalt, um vorne zu hinten die passenden Gangpaare zu nehmen. Damit die Kette nicht zu schief läuft. 
Also befindet sich auf der einen Seite die Ganganzeige im linken Fenster vermeide ich das die andere Ganganzeige im rechten Fenster ist.
Wenn dir das egal ist und du einfach so mal schaltest wie es passt, erklärt das vielleicht auch warum du immer so komische Geräusche hörst.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Mai 2005)

> Also ich betrachte die beiden Ganganzeigen als groben Anhalt, um vorne zu hinten die passenden Gangpaare zu nehmen. Damit die Kette nicht zu schief läuft.



Das geht doch auch so, ausserdem, wie hats du dann gemacht, bevor es die Ganganzeige gab?


Der größte Nachteil dieser  :kotz: Ganganzeige ist, dass man Brems-und Schalthebel nicht vertauschen kann - und Trigger sind mir einfach zu teuer, obwohl, die neuen sind einfach der wahnsinn *will*


----------



## xysiu33 (19. Mai 2005)

y23 schrieb:
			
		

> klappern am lenker:
> bin mir mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so sicher dass das von den bremshebeln kommt. da ich das geräusch nur auf der linken seite hab. hab jetzt den zeiger der ganganzeige im verdacht. ?



Hi, ich bin mir SICHER, daß das Klappern von den Bremshebeln kommt: teste es mal - wenn es anfängT zu klappern, halte ich meine Zeigefinger auf die Bremshebel = sofort verschwindet das Klappern ! Ausserdem haben die BHebel ein Spiel von ca. 0,5mm ( muss vielleicht auch so sein ) - bloß warum die klappern weiss ich nicht - habe bessere Qualität von den Magurateilen erwartet.....es sei denn, daß das Klappern verschwindet - glaube ich aber nicht....  

[/QUOTE=y23] einfahren der bremsen: naja, je nach quelle varieren die benötigten km-leistungen zwischen 200-500km. ist natürlich auch abhängig vom nutzungsgrad... aber die tatsache, dass ständig neue geräusche hinzukommen, bzw. andere wieder verschwinden nervt mich auch ... quitschen, schleifen, stottern ... immer schon im wechsel bzw. ne nette kombination aus allem. [/QUOTE]

nervt mich auch - zumal, daß es meine erste Scheibenbremse ist, macht es mich ein wenig stützig und bedenklich, die ganzen Geräusche - hoffe daß es mal aufhört ( bestimmt kurz vor dem Bremsbelag-Wechsel    )

[/QUOTE=y23] canyon logo am steuerrohr:
bei mir passt die krümmung des logos nicht so ganz zur krümmung des steuerrohres ... das heißt aufgrund der spannung haben sich schon ein paar klebepunkte gelöst. bin mal gespannt wann das teil ganz abfällt? wird natürlich auf ner tour unbemerkt passieren, muss ja so sein! kann man das teil bei canyon nachordern? staabi?[/QUOTE]

hier habe ich noch keine Veränderungen festgestellt.  Zum Glück.

Aber Leute: klärt mich bitte auf ( vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd ?   )

ich glaube, daß es in der Bedienungsanleitung ( egal ob im Heftform oder auf der Fox-HP - danke Knuffi für den Tipp ) einen Druckfehler gibt - oder bin ich schon Banane:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/BackOffice/UploadedFiles/OwnersManual/2006_32MM_OMgr.pdf 

Seite 88 / Punkt 3: "Drehen Sie den Talas-Hebel im Uhrzeigesinn bis zum Anschlag, um den Federweg auf 130mm einzustellen, d.h. in die 9-Uhr Position"

Im Uhrzeigesinn? Müsste doch heißen "gegen den Uhrzeigesinn" also aufdrehen, um die Gabel auf 130mm zu bekommen, oder nicht ?

Außerdem: ich konnte beim besten Willen die TALAS-Luftabdeckkappe noch nicht aufdrehen. Vielleicht komme ich noch dazu..........

Erbitte Aufklärung - oder verstehe ich die Vorgehensweise der Freilegung des Schrader-Ventils nicht?   

Danke für die Hilfe....


----------



## stick007 (19. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Leute: klärt mich bitte auf ( vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd ?   )
> 
> ich glaube, daß es in der Bedienungsanleitung ( egal ob im Heftform oder auf der Fox-HP - danke Knuffi für den Tipp ) einen Druckfehler gibt - oder bin ich schon Banane:
> 
> ...



Muss gegen den Uhrzeigersinn heißen, Du das Recht.



			
				xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: ich konnte beim besten Willen die TALAS-Luftabdeckkappe noch nicht aufdrehen. Vielleicht komme ich noch dazu..........
> 
> Erbitte Aufklärung - oder verstehe ich die Vorgehensweise der Freilegung des Schrader-Ventils nicht?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe....



Du mußt den Drehknopf für die Federwegsvestellung festhalten und die innere Kappe gegen den Uhrzeigersinn abdrehen. Mußt Du Dir einfach wie ein Ventilkappe vom Schlauch vorstellen die abgedreht werden muss. Siehe auch Bedienungsanleitung 2005 auf Seite 97. Dort kann man gut erkennen, dass es einfach um eine Ventilkappe handelt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## xysiu33 (19. Mai 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss gegen den Uhrzeigersinn heißen, Du das Recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, ich bin doch nicht blöd.....  bloß ob ich den Drehknopf für die Federwegverstellung halte oder nicht - die kleine Kappe geht nur 1mm auf und mehr nicht    muss mal später probieren - jetzt tun mir die Fingerkuppen zu sehr weh..........Aua...meine Finger....  

Irgendwie geht die auf..........notfalls mit der Zange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (19. Mai 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, ich bin doch nicht blöd.....  bloß ob ich den Drehknopf für die Federwegverstellung halte oder nicht - die kleine Kappe geht nur 1mm auf und mehr nicht    muss mal später probieren - jetzt tun mir die Fingerkuppen zu sehr weh..........Aua...meine Finger....
> 
> Irgendwie geht die auf..........notfalls mit der Zange



Hey xysiu33,

beim ersten Öffnen taten mir auch die Finger weh. Die Zange mit Lappen lag schon griffbereit, dann gings doch noch mit der Hand. Ich weiß garnicht, warum die Kappe so fest geballert wird?!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bigattack (20. Mai 2005)

Wie bzw wann macht Ihr die erste Wartung? 
Schickt Ihr es ein oder fahrt vorbei? 
Oder lasst ihr es von einem ortansässigen Händler machen?


----------



## Knuffi (20. Mai 2005)

@Bigattack

Ich werde es das erste mal einschicken, aber erst Anfang November. Mein Gutschein zur Erstinspektion gilt ja nur bis mitte November...


----------



## Knuffi (20. Mai 2005)

Kann mir jemand die Länge der Iridium Pro Sattelstütze im ES6 sagen, werde sie wohl gegen eine Thomson Elite austauschen da man bei der Iridium den Winkel für den Sattel nicht weit genug nach vorne stellen kann


----------



## Wolfskin (20. Mai 2005)

@xysiu33

Also bei mir war die Kappe gar nicht mit den Fingern zu lösen, habe dann einfach die schon erwähnte Zange und einen Lappen zur Hilfe genommen, damit ging es dann aber ohne Probleme. Nach dem ersten öffnen mit Zange kann ich die Kappe jetzt recht einfach mit der Hand aufdrehen.


----------



## xysiu33 (20. Mai 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> @xysiu33
> 
> Also bei mir war die Kappe gar nicht mit den Fingern zu lösen, habe dann einfach die schon erwähnte Zange und einen Lappen zur Hilfe genommen, damit ging es dann aber ohne Probleme. Nach dem ersten öffnen mit Zange kann ich die Kappe jetzt recht einfach mit der Hand aufdrehen.



Danke für den Tipp - hoffentlich werde ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen die Kappe nicht "zerkleinern"   

Besser wäre eine extra Fox-Öffnungs-Zange   

Wie ich das Leben so kenne, wird es solche Zange bzw. Schraubendreher schon geben - Kostenpunkt: 99,- Oiro + Versand aus USA...


----------



## PWau (20. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand die Länge der Iridium Pro Sattelstütze im ES6 sagen, werde sie wohl gegen eine Thomson Elite austauschen da man bei der Iridium den Winkel für den Sattel nicht weit genug nach vorne stellen kann


Die Länge der Iridium solltest Du wissen selbst oder zumindest leicht herausbekommen!


----------



## IceCube (21. Mai 2005)

Ist das normal dass die Magura FR am Anfang bischen knarrt beim bremsen?
Habe sie noch nicht eingefahren.

Fox Dämpferhebelchen ist bei mir ausreichend fest.

Aussehen ist TOP. Ziemlicher Bolide. Hätte ich von den Fotos nicht gedacht. Der Lack wirkt fast wie eine Anodisierung. Weiß jemand was das für eine Art Lack ist?

Die schwarze LX Kurbel sieht sehr gut aus. Mag die fette XT Kurbel irgendwie nicht.


----------



## TAILor (21. Mai 2005)

so hab grad mal paar bilder in die gallerie gestellt. zu beachten, der kurze vorbau und auf dem einen bild ist die gabel vollständig auf 90 mm versenkt. werde bei gelegenheit mal genauere eindrücke schildern.
komme leider zu nichts, weil ich ständig am biken und einstellen bin, he he. so viel gibts allerdings auch nicht zu sagen, außer das das teil echt fett abgeht  
bis dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (21. Mai 2005)

ok ich konnts jetzt doch nicht lassen.
also, dann mal meine erfahrungen mit dem edlen hobel:

hab jetzt drei kleinere bergtouren gefahren. die gabel hab ich mit passendem luftdruck versehen, am dämpfer hab ich noch nichts großes verändert, weil das mit dem bestehenden sag nicht schlecht aussieht und ich ehrlich auch nicht genau weiß wiviel sag genau richtig ist. also erst mal die größe passt mir sehr gut, bin froh L genommen zu haben (181/88) und das mit dem vorbau in S passt auch super. was allerdings, nicht nur optisch, etwas stört, ist die gekröpfte sattelstütze. habe es am ersten berg deutlich im rücken gespürt, dass die sitzposition nicht optimal ist (ich saß zu weit hinten). habe den sattel weitmöglichst vorgeschoben, jetzt passt das recht gut. an den sattel selbst muss man sich schon etwas gewöhnen, es tut mir schon noch weh. ist mir allerdings egal, denn ich werde baldmöglichst, einen neuen auf meinen A. zugeschnittenen sattel a la specialized kaufen, von dem her egal, canyon kann nicht für jeden hintern den passenden sattel kaufen. billig an dem sattel ist jedoch schon, das der selle italia schriftzug nach fünf minuten weggeschabt ist , naja schon billig. beim vorbau habe ich noch den kleinen spacer entfernt, ich dachte mir, weil die gabel ja sowiso hoch baut?! sonst war soweit alles klar am bike. die bremsen hab ich dann gleich mal ordnungsgemäß eingefahren, am anfang merkt man wenig, aber mit jeder weiteren bremsung ziehen die echt wie sau! warte schon auf mein erstes salto, wenn mir was in den weg läuft. habe ansonsten mit der bremse keinerlei probleme! der lenker ist echt sehr breit! es geht zwar ohne wieteres gut zu fahren und hat mich von anfang an nicht gestört. doch ich denke ich werde ihn dann doch um je 1 - 1,5 cm kürzen. kommt auf langen toren denk ich besser.
zur federung: es sieht anfangs schlimmer aus als es ist. die einstellungen hat man doch recht schnell raus und kann gut damit arbeiten, man muss das einfach ausprobieren. 
zu pro pedal am heck: erst merkt man wenig, doch es wird mit der zeit schon etwas unterschied bemerkbar. sonst sind änderungen an druck. und zugstufe durchaus merkbar. (achtung an alle ich hatte fast mit dreißig sachen einen frontalauffahrunfall mit einem entgegenkommenden biker, nur weil ich mehr auf den dämpfer gaschaut habe als auf die strasse, ist echt sau gefährlich und ich erwische mich immer wieder beim spannen!  )

die fahreigenschaften sind 1a! das fahrwerk ist doch recht straff, uphill kein problem, vor allem wen man viel mit 90mm vorne fährt, gehts fast ab wie aufm HT! hinten wippt fast nichts!
downhill ist natürlich ganz toll, man muß nur aufpassen, das man sich nicht übernimmt, weil es wirklich erheblich schneller bergab geht als früher. mich hats dabei gestern grad mal gelegt. bike gott sei dank heil!

insgesamt ist das bike erste sahne, ihr armen noch wartenden dürft euch echt freuen. canyon hat gute arbeit geleistet!


----------



## IceCube (21. Mai 2005)

Das mit dem Sattelaufkleber habe ich auch schon feststellen dürfen.   
Ich habe mir aber schon gedacht, dass das symptomatisch für die C2 Serie ist.

Ansonsten muss ich feststellen, dass das krasse Aussehen des ES6 auf Fotos nicht im Entferntesten rüberkommt. Es ist in echt einfach der Überhammer.

Einzig der Freilauf ist ein bischen leise. Von XT Naben bin ich ein sauberes und lauteres Klackern gewöhnt.


----------



## Taunuswichtel (21. Mai 2005)

Hi !

Ich bin nun auch endlich eine Runde mit meinen ES 6 in XL gefahren. Geiles Teil, vor allem die Lenkpräzision und Steifigkeit der Gabel und des Vorbaus ist beeindruckend.  
 Der Sattel war mir auch zu weit hinten, deshalb habe ich eine schmucke ungekröpfte Sattelstütze von EC 17 gekauft. Diese ist übrigens eine nette Alternative zur vieldiskutieren Thomson, da sie unter 50  kostet, edel verarbeitet ist, und vorallem eine aufgelaserte Skala hat. Wie dem auch sei, jetzt zu meiner Frage an die hier anscheinend geballt vorhandene Canyon Kompetenz:
Angeblich ist ja die Satelstütze voll versenkbar, bei mit stösst die neue aber nach ca. 28 auf einen deutlichen Wiederstand und lässt sich nicht weiter einfahren.   Daraufhin habe ich die Sattelstütze etwas abgelängt - das Bike ist damit fahrbar. Trotzdem frage ich mich was sich dort im Sitzrohr befindet. Es müsste nach meiner Messung etwas Unterhalb der Schrauben der Hinderbauwippe sein.
Any Ideas ??

Gruß aus dem verregnetem Taunus


----------



## Melocross (21. Mai 2005)

HI, also ich bin jetzt meine zweite richtige Tour mit dem Bike gefahren und die Bremsen haben jetzt so ca 1500Hm runter. Nun fängt meine Vorderrad Louise Fr an beim Bremsen zu rattern/quietschen im Takt der Wellen der Scheibe.
Was glaubt ihr was ich machen soll?
Gesäubert hab ich sie schon aber es ist nicht weg. Sie läuft perfekt mittig und die Beläge sehen auch gut aus.

(schon klar das das in Techtalk gehört  )


----------



## xysiu33 (21. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> HI, also ich bin jetzt meine zweite richtige Tour mit dem Bike gefahren und die Bremsen haben jetzt so ca 1500Hm runter. Nun fängt meine Vorderrad Louise Fr an beim Bremsen zu rattern/quietschen im Takt der Wellen der Scheibe.
> Was glaubt ihr was ich machen soll?
> Gesäubert hab ich sie schon aber es ist nicht weg. Sie läuft perfekt mittig und die Beläge sehen auch gut aus.
> 
> (schon klar das das in Techtalk gehört  )




Hi Melocross, willkomen im Club der Bremsen-Genervten   
Meine VR-Louise tut das gleiche - HR fängt bei langem Bremsen kurz vor dem Stillstand des Bikes kräftig zu quitschen    Mal sehen wie lange - hoffentlich nicht für immer..........

NEGATIVES ERLEBNIS MIT IRIDIUM-SCHNELLSPANNERN !!!

Habe vor meiner heutigen kurzen Tour alles kontrolliert.

beim Uphill bemerke ich, daß das VR ziemliches Spiel hat - ich halte an und......muss feststellen, daß der vordere Schnellspanner lose ist - Schnellspanner war (noch) geschlossen aber verdammt lose   

HR-Schnellspanner kontrolliert: OK. Nach Ankunft zu Hause habe ich das Ding am HR doch zudrehen müssen - zwar kein Spiel bemerkt, aber der war nicht richtig fest !

Gestern habe ich meine XT-Schnellspanner erhalten und mir gedacht: schade um die Zeit die neuen Teile zu verbauen, so weit das Wetter gut ist einfach weg mit dem Bike. Ich glaube, die nächste Ausfahrt erfolgt nur mit den XT-Schnellspannern. Sonst ist mir das zu gefährlich.

Ausserdem besteht bei mir der Verdacht, daß die vordere Bremse deshalb so stottert, da der Schnellspanner nicht richtig hält. Kann mich irren, ist klar - bin noch kein Bike-Experte, aber morgen werde ich das mal mit den neuen Teilen ausprobieren. 

Ich glaube, die vorherigen negativen Berichte über die Original-Schnellspanner waren keine Einzelfälle - leider. Sollte sich mein Verdacht bestätigen, muss Canyon handeln. 

Gruß


----------



## Melocross (21. Mai 2005)

Sag bitte bescheid wie die anderen Schnellspanner bei der funzen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (22. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Aller 100h Ölwechsel?


Das sind immerhin ca 1500 km. bei vielen leuten ist das mehr als sie in einer saison fahren.


----------



## xysiu33 (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo ES-ler und Co.

habe heute die Schnellspanner getauscht und......keine nennenswerte Veränderungen festgestellt   

....das Stottern der Bremse wird also nicht wie von mir befürchtet durch die Iridium-Schnellspanner ausgelöst.

Fazit: 

1. Original SSpanner würde ich mit großer Vorsicht genießen 

2. XT-SSpanner halten bombenfest - die gestrige Tour war ziemlich harmlos und wie ich schon beschrieben habe, hat sich der SSpanner am VR gelöst (nicht geöffnet) - die heutige Gelände-Fahrt war schon ziemlich heftig und nach dem gestrigen Vorfall habe ich leider kein Vertrauen mehr an die Original-Schnellspanner - meine Meinung halt.

3. würde mich sehr interessieren, was mit meiner Bremse los ist und ich möchte euch hier um eure Erfahrungen mit der Louise FR bitten - da es meine erste Scheibenbremse ist, habe ich ein wenig Bedenken, ob das Ratter/Stottern der Bremse - auch bei mittelmäßigen Geschwindigkeiten - normal ist und aufhören wird und es noch mit dem Einbremsen zu tun hat.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## IceCube (22. Mai 2005)

Hab heute meine erste Tour gemacht.

Tja in Punkto Flattern der Louise FR am Hinterrad kann ich dich, xysiu33, "beruhigen" - das tritt bei mir auch auf.

Wenn man die Hinterradbremse etwas fester zieht dann bemerkt man ein blechernes Reibgeräusch. Man könnte fast meinen es wären keine Beläge drauf.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das mit dem Einbremsen zu tun hat, denn zupacken tut sie nämlich ordentlich.

Oder sind die Beläge verglast? Luft im System?


Ansonsten hab ich keine Beanstandungen. Schaltung ist pefekt eingestellt und die Federelemente tun ihren Dienst ohne aufzumucken  


EDIT:
Hier hab ich was über das Quietschproblem gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158193&highlight=louise+flattern

*Zitat 1:*
Wenn die Bremse noch neu ist, muss die Scheibe eingebremst werden. Das kann bei den SL-Scheiben recht lange dauern.  Schau mal nach, wie das Schliffbild der Scheibe aussieht, es wird noch nicht gleichmäßig sein.

Ansonsten, wenn es sich eher um ein Quietschproblem handelt, schau mal in den Magura-FAQ's nach, unter "Was tun bei Quietschproblemen".

*Zitat 2:*
Das liegt meist an einer nicht plangefrästen Discaufnahme bzw. tritt normal nur auf, wenn die Disc nicht eingefahren ist.
Hatte selbige Erfahrung gemacht, nach rund 500 Hm und ordentlichem Schleifen-lassen war's vorbei!

-----

Was tun bei Quietschproblemen!
http://www.magura.de/german/framese....de/german/faqs/faq_detail_316.htm~Hauptframe



Ansonsten passt mir das Bike komischerweise wie angegossen. Nur der Lenker ist bischen breit. Gewöhnungssache?
Sattel ist halbwegs okay. Mir tut "noch" nichts weh.   

Ich kanns nur immer wiederholen das ES6 ist ein ziemliches fettes Prollbike


----------



## Melocross (22. Mai 2005)

Werde auch auf alle Fälle die SSpanner austauschen.

Das stimmt, es klingt so als ob die Beläge runter wären!

Ist es denn möglich das es ein paar von den schlechten Serienbelägen verbaut wurden? Ist ja ein bekanntes offenes Problem gewesen.


----------



## IceCube (22. Mai 2005)

Ich versuche Morgen mal den Hebel des Spanners auf der entgegengesetzten Seite des Bremssattels zu montieren. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
Ansonsten muss ich die Bremse mal ordentlich heiß bremsen.


----------



## FrankyB (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute, zum Thema LouiseFR gibts hier ne menge Info's
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143270

Gruß
Franky


----------



## IceCube (23. Mai 2005)

Scheint wohl symptomatisch für die Louise FR zu sein. Nun gut zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass nichts kaputt ist.


----------



## PWau (23. Mai 2005)

Kennen das Problem ebenfalls bei meiner Louise. Das Problem trat nach einigen 100km zum ersten Mal auf. Das "Rupfen" und das dazugehörige Geräusch wurde immer schlimmer. Meiner Meinung nach hat das Null mit dem Einfahren zu tun, ich habe mittlerweile einige sehr heftige Bergtouren hinter mir. Sondern liegt eher an der Verschmutzung der Backen! Abhilfe hat bei mir der Gelegentliche Einsatz von Bremsreiniger geschaffen.  
Mir ist noch keine Magura untergekommen die nicht quietscht, schleift oder sonst irgendwelche sonderbaren Dinge macht!


----------



## LittleDevil666 (23. Mai 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Kennen das Problem ebenfalls bei meiner Louise. Das Problem trat nach einigen 100km zum ersten Mal auf. Das "Rupfen" und das dazugehörige Geräusch wurde immer schlimmer. Meiner Meinung nach hat das Null mit dem Einfahren zu tun, ich habe mittlerweile einige sehr heftige Bergtouren hinter mir. Sondern liegt eher an der Verschmutzung der Backen! Abhilfe hat bei mir der Gelegentliche Einsatz von Bremsreiniger geschaffen.
> Mir ist noch keine Magura untergekommen die nicht quietscht, schleift oder sonst irgendwelche sonderbaren Dinge macht!



Es lebe die gute alte V-Brake


----------



## IceCube (23. Mai 2005)

Nun schleifen tut sie nicht. Wäre für mich auch ein herber Mangel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRunner (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo ESer,
also, ich sags gleich. Hab nur ein ES5 ! Bitte nicht schimpfen. Aber wegen erheblicher technischer Schnittstellen wage ich trotzdem einige Fragen.
Hat jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Bremsleitungstausch re./li.. Bin doch Motorrad-Endurolastig und komme nicht klar mit mit dem Wechsel. Weiterer Tip gefragt wegen Aluaufkleber-Rückstandsbeseitigung an den Iridiumfelgen. Habe Benzin, Nagellackentferner und Spiritus getestet, ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Und dann bin ich natürlich froh, daß eure Bremshebel auch klappern ! Hat jemand technische Abhilfe ?

Gruss BikeRunner


----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2005)

BikeRunner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ESer,
> also, ich sags gleich. Hab nur ein ES5 ! Bitte nicht schimpfen. Aber wegen erheblicher technischer Schnittstellen wage ich trotzdem einige Fragen.
> Hat jemand einen Tip hinsichtlich Bremsleitungstausch re./li.. Bin doch Motorrad-Endurolastig und komme nicht klar mit mit dem Wechsel. Weiterer Tip gefragt wegen Aluaufkleber-Rückstandsbeseitigung an den Iridiumfelgen. Habe Benzin, Nagellackentferner und Spiritus getestet, ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Und dann bin ich natürlich froh, daß eure Bremshebel auch klappern ! Hat jemand technische Abhilfe ?
> 
> Gruss BikeRunner



Probier mal Bremsenreiniger.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## IceCube (24. Mai 2005)

Nunja die Louise klackert immer noch. Auch nach einer 5-stündigen Tour konnte ich sie davon nicht überzeugen damit aufzuhören.

Eins hab ich aber festgestellt, wenn man sie heißbremst, klackert sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Canyonier (25. Mai 2005)

Ich hab heute mal versucht, den Dämpfer aufzupumpen...
Naja, entweder bin ich zu dumm oder es ist wirklich unmöglich an das Ventil zu kommen. Danach Dämpfer gedreht und jetzt passt alles...
Warum montiert Canyon den nicht anders herum? Was hat das für Nachteile? Ich sehe keine...


----------



## IceCube (25. Mai 2005)

Hehe, ja der Dämpfer.
Ich bin noch nich dazu gekommen mir ne Pumpe zuzulegen.
Das heißt also ich darf den Dämpfer erstmal aus -und einbauen.   


Aber eins ist wirklich goil. Beim normalen Treten wippt echt nichts.
Das war ich vom DT SWISS nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## Niederbayer (25. Mai 2005)

Die SKS Suspenioneer passt bei meinem ES6-Dämpfer ohne jedern Adapter oder sonst irgendwelchen Kniffe.
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## TAILor (25. Mai 2005)

shit!, das mit der pumpe habe ich gestern auch gemerkt!
da geht nichts mit aufpumpen! schafft der adapter (ist gerade auf dem weg zu mir da abhilfe) ist echt blöd wenn man den dämpfer nicht aufpumpen kann


----------



## Melocross (25. Mai 2005)

Ich werde morgen meine Bremse wieder mal testen, hoffentlich finden wir alle bald eine Lösung


----------



## Melocross (26. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja die Louise klackert immer noch. Auch nach einer 5-stündigen Tour konnte ich sie davon nicht überzeugen damit aufzuhören.
> 
> Eins hab ich aber festgestellt, wenn man sie heißbremst, klackert sie nicht mehr.




sind heute wieder richtig viel efahren. Wenn ich sie heiß bremse verschwindet das klacken bei mir auch.
Da wir ja noch ein Es7 (05) da stehen haben, haben wir mal verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobiert. Beläge getauscht, Scheiben getauscht, Lrs getauscht..... Nur die Bremse ansich nicht.
das Ergebnis war das im Es6 jede kombination das Geräusch hatte  , beim Es7 nur das Hinterrad.
  
-Beläge sinds nicht
-Scheiben sinds nicht
-Lrs ist es nicht
-Spanner ist es nicht
Zu bemerken ist noch das bei beiden Bikes die IS Aufnahmen das Problem haben. Die PM Aufnahme an der Minute hat das nicht. (kann auch Zufall sein?)

Kann es den sein das die IS-Montage nicht 100% genau genacht wurde? Es wurde an jeder Aufnahme die gleiche Dicke Beilagscheiben benutzt....
Kommt das Geräusch den daher das die Scheibe leicht "rüber gedrückt wird" in richtung Lrs?? ist das bei euch auch so?  
werd mal im Techtalk schauen gehen............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (26. Mai 2005)

Ich hab das Klackern nur am Hinterrad. Die Fox scheint wohl etwas standfester als der Hinterbau. Andererseits ist die Last welche auf die Hinterradbremse wirkt bedeutend höher.

Kenne schwerere Rahmen mit normaler Louise und da tritt das Problem hinten nicht auf. Ein Rahmenproblem?


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2005)

Leute macht euch nicht verrückt!

Das ist mein 2. Rad mit Scheiben und das Scheiben zu anfang ständig wechselde Geräusche machen ist normal.
Ich habe auch von Vorne wechselde Geräusche, die beim heissbremsen verschwinden. Meine erfahrung ist mit zunehmender km-Leistung schleifen sich Scheibe und Beläge aufeinander ein und die geräusche verschwinden.
Es gibt dann und wann immer mal wieder Situationenin denen plötzlich geräusche auftreten. die dann auch wieder verschwinden- iss so.

Bei klackern von hinten: ich hatte an meinem Harttail ein Problem das ich beim Bremsen immer so ein komisches Knarzen von hinten kam das immer lauter wurde. Bei einer Reifenpanne stellte ich dann fest das sich der Schnellspanner leicht gelöst hatte (XT Schnellspanner) nach richtigem anknallen des Schnellspanners war das knarzen weg.
Bei neuen Rahmen arbeiten sich die Zähne des Schellspanners erst in den Rahmen ein, dadurch kanner er sich lockern. Darum in der ersten Zeit köntrollieren und nachspannen!

Also Scheiben und komische geräusche gehören immer noch zusammen


----------



## Melocross (27. Mai 2005)

@schappi
wir haben hier 4 Bikes mit Scheiben. 2mal Julie, 2mal Louise.
das Geräusch bei der Louie auftritt ist pervers!! Richtig kaputt und laut 
Es ist ja kein quietschen oder schleifen "wie üblich"!! 
Bei der Julie hingegen haben wir gar kein Geräusch!!

STAABI, sag doch bitte mal was


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> @schappi
> wir haben hier 4 Bikes mit Scheiben. 2mal Julie, 2mal Louise.
> das Geräusch bei der Louie auftritt ist pervers!! Richtig kaputt und laut
> Es ist ja kein quietschen oder schleifen "wie üblich"!!
> ...


 @melocross
Kommt denn das Geräusch von hinten oder von vorne?
bei meinem ES6 kommen von Hinten keine geräusche und vorne ist es das übliche anfangsgeräusch.

sitzen die Bremssättel richtig fest?

Magura schreibt vor die bremssattelaufnahme am Rahmen lackfrei zu machen und plan zu schleifen, weil durch eine Lackschicht die Kraftübertragung behindert wird und schwingungen auftreten können.

Nimm mal beide Bremssättel ab und schau dir die aufnahme an. Gegebenenfalls mit einer feinen Metallfeile die aufnahmen am Rahmen planfeilen (es gibt von Magura auch ein extra gerät dafür), Sattel wieder montieren und mit dem Lackfläschchen wieder um die Sattelaufnahme den Lack antupfen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stick007 (27. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> sitzen die Bremssättel richtig fest?
> 
> Magura schreibt vor die bremssattelaufnahme am Rahmen lackfrei zu machen und plan zu schleifen, weil durch eine Lackschicht die Kraftübertragung behindert wird und schwingungen auftreten können.
> 
> ...



Hey,
das würde ich auch als nächtes überprüfen. Kann ja gut sein, das durch den hohen Zeitdruck bei Canyon die eine oder andere Montage nicht ganz so 
sauber ausgeführt worden ist. Kann passieren.

Bei hat die hintere Scheibe geschliffen. Der Grund war, das alle 6 Schrauben! so locker waren das die Scheibe schon wackelte!
Dafür ist meine Kassete so fest drauf, das bei dem Versuch der Demontage meine Kettenpeitsche gerissen ist.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Melocross (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich bins wieder

also die Bremse singt nicht- klingt so als ob die Bremsscheiben abgefahren sind.

So... habe ja an meinem Ghost ebenfalls Scheibenbremsen dran (Julie) und dann haben wir das Vorderrad getauscht und Ihr glaubt es kaum, das klappern/quietsch Geräusch war weg. Liegt evtl. an der gewellten Scheibe, bei meinem Miss Ghost habe ich eine runde Scheibe drauf.

Werde mal Eure Tipps ebenfalls ausprobieren.

Bei meinem ES6 ist das Geräusch vorne und hinten und bei dem ES7 nur hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (27. Mai 2005)

Wenns an den SL Scheiben liegt, dann sollte man halt noch ein paar 100 km warten bis sie eingeschliffen sind.


----------



## Melocross (27. Mai 2005)

ok, ich brauch nen Berg


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Mai 2005)

nach 500 hm auch bei mir aufgetreten (Louise FR), nach 1500 wars weg..

du brauchst definitiv einen Berg


----------



## Melocross (28. Mai 2005)

ist es den jetzt ganz weg oder nur nach dem Berg, durch heiß bremsen?   

werde übernächste Woche mal nach Leogang fahren weil da is n richtiger Berg mit Gondel   ,zumindest die Panoramastrecke


----------



## TAILor (28. Mai 2005)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich den dämpfer ohne den adapter aufpumpen kann? bzw, bei mir scheint das gar nicht möglich, da ich nicht recht an das ventil komme, 
danke


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich den dämpfer ohne den adapter aufpumpen kann? bzw, bei mir scheint das gar nicht möglich, da ich nicht recht an das ventil komme,
> danke



Du musst den Dämpfer "upside down" montieren. Dann liegt das ventil völlig frei.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Mai 2005)

@ melocross

bei mir ists ganz weg, lift ist schon was feines


----------



## IceCube (28. Mai 2005)

Gehen die Beläge dabei nicht kaputt wenn man sie zu lange heißbremst?
Wie lange sollte man sie am Stück schleifen lassen?

Ich lasse sie immer bis zum Eintritt des Fadings schleifen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse sie immer bis zum Eintritt des Fadings schleifen.



Richtig, sonst würdest du nämlich riskieren, dass sie verglasen.


----------



## Compagnon (29. Mai 2005)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> ist es den jetzt ganz weg oder nur nach dem Berg, durch heiß bremsen?
> 
> werde übernächste Woche mal nach Leogang fahren weil da is n richtiger Berg mit Gondel   ,zumindest die Panoramastrecke


Vielleicht bruhigt dich ja das hier aus dem Magura Forum:

Das macht sich in einem ratternden geräusch beim leichten anbremsen bemerkbar begleitet von einem rubbeln der beläge auf die scheibe !
Wenn man im stand bei leicht angezogener bremse das vorderrad hin und her bewegt , schein es so als hätten die beläge ein paar milimerter spiel in beiden richtungen .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Merlin 
Moderator 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo,
das Problem ist etwas schwer zu lösen, wenn man die Bremse nicht sieht, aber ich versuche es mal. Was für Bremsscheiben sind denn verbaut - gewellte Scheiben mit Löchern in der Bremsfläche oder ohne?

Das die Beläge ein klein wenig Spiel haben ist normal, aber einige Millimeter sollten es eher nicht sein. Tausch doch die hinteren Beläge und ggf. die hintere Scheibe einmal mit der Vorderen und schau, ob das Problem "mitwandert".

Das mal als erste Infos... 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------         
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es sind die gewellten scheiben ohne löcher in der bremsfläche .
nikolay 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ist die Bremse neu oder wurde sie schon mal vorher benutzt? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die bremse ist neu und die hintere war sehr schnell eingebremst , nur vorn hat sich das oben beschriebene problem manifestiert , war also nicht vom anfang an da .
Ich habe auch die beläge von h. nach v. getauscht , mit dem ergebniss , das es noch schlimmer wurde . Also alles wieder rückgängig . Den bremssattel ausgebaut, beläge raus : nein nirgendwo schleifspuren auf dem eloxal zu sehen .
Und dann kan folgendes  :
Ich bin gestern mit der bremse die erste richtige alpine tour gefahren , in strömenden regen mit 700hm abfahrt auf schotter . Also viel aufspritzender schlamm und wasser ... beim anbremsen vor den ersten beiden kurven herzzerreißendes kreischen  ! Aber dann ... ruhe und satte bremskraft vorn und hinten  .
Und so blieb es bis ins tal . Ruhe und immer konstante bremskraft - traumhaft . Nur wenn sie längere zeit nicht betätigt wurde , kam beim anbremsen ein fiepen bis das wasser von der scheibe runter war und dann wiede ruhe !
Ich klopfe auf holz und liebe jetzt schon meine marta .
Wiss ihr vieleicht was das nun war ???


Ach ja , könnt ihr mir noch bitte einen tip geben , wie man am besten eine scheibe geradebiegt ? Wie schon erwähnt die hintere ist nicht gerade plan und ein zentrieren daher etwas schwierig .

ciao, nikolay

[ 28. April 2005: Beitrag editiert von: der alte ron ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Merlin 
Moderator 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Wiss ihr vieleicht was das nun war ??? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Die Einbremsphase*! Was du beschreibst ist eine recht typische Erscheinung....


Zitat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melocross (29. Mai 2005)

Danke!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2005)

Heute, 8:30 früh läutet's an der Tür, 
ich renne raus, so schnell wie noch nie...
...steht da eine keuchende Postdame mit einem riesigen Karton...     

ES IST ENDLICH DA!!!

...und es ist genial...

Die Drehknopf für die Federwegsverstellung der TALAS geht sehr angenehm leicht und schnell, das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist nach ein paar Kilometern exzellent!
Gleiches beim Hinterbau, den ich gleich auf 135mm umgestellt habe. ProPedal könnte zwar noch etwas stärker wirken, unterdrückt Wippen aber effektiv ohne die Sensibilität allzu arg zu beeinträchtigen. 

Den Vorderreifen habe ich gleich gegen einen *Schwalbe Big Betty 2,4"* getauscht -- der Reifen ist exzellent!
Moderates Gewicht (870g), harmloser Rollwiderstand, aber enormer Komfort und super Grip! Die Vertical Pro fahre ich am Hinterrad runter, da kommt später dann auch was Breiteres drauf. 

Das 44er-Kettenblatt gegen ein 48er XT-Blatt getauscht. Dazu musste ich den Umwerfer etwas höher setzen. 

Dann habe ich noch einen Sigma BC1200 u. einen Flaschenhalter montiert...

Das XT-Schaltwerk ist eine Katastrophe - auf holprigen Strecken schlägt es dauernd gegen die Kettenstrebe und macht enormen Lärm -- man hat das Gefühl, etwas kaputt zu machen. 
Habe deshalb einen etwa 4cm dicken Puffer aus Schaumstoff gebastelt und unten an die Kettenstrebe geklebt - jetzt ist Ruhe!
(Derartiges sollte eigentlich bereits Canyon montieren)

Zum "korrekten" Einbremsen hatte ich noch keine Zeit, nach einer kleinen 15km Runde durch Salzburg und über den Mönchsberg beißt die Louise aber schon sehr schön...

Leider hat mich jetzt ein wirklich arges Gewitter erwischt...
Regen wie aus Kübeln und teilweise etwas schmerzhafte Hagelkörner... 

Gesamteindruck:
Der feinmatt-silberne Rahmen sieht super aus, das Bike macht sehr viel Spaß beim Fahren! Ich habe das Gefühl, "im" Fahrrad zu sitzen - es fällt deutlich leichter als auf meinem Hardtail, im Stand das Gleichgewicht zu halten!
Der VRO-Riser ist sehr angenehm, die Griffe sind schön, äh, griffig...

Warum muss es jetzt bloß gewittern, ahh...


----------



## stick007 (30. Mai 2005)

Glückwunsch!

Ich hab es ja gesagt, das Warten lohnt sich. Viel Spaß mit Deinem ES6.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## TAILor (30. Mai 2005)

glückwünsche flo!
die verschiedenen pro pedal stellungen habe ich auch erst nach einigen km richtig gemerkt. den bc1200 werd ich mir dann auch noch montieren, der beste den ich kenn.


----------



## TAILor (30. Mai 2005)

betr. aufpumpen des fox dämpfers ohne adapter:



> Du musst den Dämpfer "upside down" montieren. Dann liegt das ventil völlig frei.



ja das ist sicher eine möglichkeit. doch kanns ja nicht sein, das canyon so einen konstruktionsfehler gemacht hat. ich hätt den dämpfer schon gerne "richtig" verbaut. wie sieht das denn bei den anderen ES ler aus?


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist sicher eine möglichkeit. doch kanns ja nicht sein, das canyon so einen konstruktionsfehler gemacht hat. ich hätt den dämpfer schon gerne "richtig" verbaut. wie sieht das denn bei den anderen ES ler aus?



Mit PressureRite grundsätzlich kein Problem - das Anschrauben ist halt etwas lästig, da das Ventil sehr nahe an der Schwinge sitzt.


----------



## TAILor (30. Mai 2005)

> Mit PressureRite grundsätzlich kein Problem - das Anschrauben ist halt etwas lästig, da das Ventil sehr nahe an der Schwinge sitzt.



PressureRite, ist das der adapter?  

@flo: würde der big betty hinten auch passen, sollte doch oder? thx


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> PressureRite, ist das der adapter?
> 
> @flo: würde der big betty hinten auch passen, sollte doch oder? thx



Ja, hast du den nicht mitgesendet bekommen?

Big Betty hinten: glaube schon, könnte aber eventuell knapp mit der Kette werden! Wesentlich wichtiger ist es aber ohnehin, vorne einen breiten Reifen zu haben. (außerdem wirkt da der höhere Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt nicht so arg)

Ah ja, hab grad gemessen: 
*Gewicht *in Größe L mit schweren Schläuchen, Big Betty vorne, Flaschenhalter, Tacho und 560g-Pedalen: 
*14,0 kg*

Noch etwas: 
Die Kurbel fühlt sich übrigens sehr steif an - bin froh, auf keine XT gewechselt zu haben.


----------



## schappi (30. Mai 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> betr. aufpumpen des fox dämpfers ohne adapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ja das ist sicher eine möglichkeit. doch kanns ja nicht sein, das canyon so einen konstruktionsfehler gemacht hat. ich hätt den dämpfer schon gerne "richtig" verbaut. wie sieht das denn bei den anderen ES ler aus?



@tailor
bei Dämpfern gibt es kein richtig oder falsch,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. Mai 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, 8:30 früh läutet's an der Tür,
> ich renne raus, so schnell wie noch nie...
> ...steht da eine keuchende Postdame mit einem riesigen Karton...
> Das XT-Schaltwerk ist eine Katastrophe - auf holprigen Strecken schlägt es dauernd gegen die Kettenstrebe und macht enormen Lärm -- man hat das Gefühl, etwas kaputt zu machen.
> ...



Gratulation Flo! willkommen im Club!

zum Schaltwerk sage ich nur: X9

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Quellekatalog (30. Mai 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> zum Schaltwerk sage ich nur: X9




Sage ich ihm auch und meine gefallen ihm sehr, mal sehen wann er sich von Shimano abwendet.

X9 + Trigger rules!

Bezüglich Big Betty, der hat so einen enormen Grip auf der Wiese, wie arg erst der BB in der Gooey Gluey Version sein muss (aber halt 12 Watt mehr Rollwiderstand). In der ORC Version wie ihn da Flo hat, hat der BB sogar einen minimal (0,3 Watt) geringeren Rollwiderstand   . 

Freue mich schon, das Teil am Wochenende ausprobieren zu dürfen.


----------



## Knuffi (31. Mai 2005)

@Quellekatalog

Woher hast Du denn die Angaben über den Rollwiderstand   

So ein Big Betty würde mir auch gut gefallen, der Vertical Pro gibt mir irgendwie so ein schwammiges Gefühl, wiegt aber auch satte 290 g weniger als die "Grosse Betty"   

Besonders der Big Betty Gooey Gluey Compound wäre ja für vorne interessant !


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> @Quellekatalog
> Woher hast Du denn die Angaben über den Rollwiderstand



Habe ich vom Bike-Magazin. 
(Bing gerade in der Schule habe deshalb nicht die genauen Werte)
Fat Albert: 31,7 Watt
Big Betty ORC: 31,3 Watt
Big Betty Gooey Gluey: 43-44 Watt

Ich würde den BB ORC (vorne und hinten bzw. zuerst vorne und hinten dieVerticals runterfahren) nehmen, der hat schon so einen genialen Grip gegenüber dem Vertical. 
Sonst wäre eine alternative den BB Gooey-Gluey-Version vorne und den Big Betty ORC-Version hinten rauf zu geben. (Rollwiderstand ist hinten deutlich wichtiger und Grip und Bremskraftübertragung sind vorne deutlich wichtiger).


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Knuffi schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Big Betty würde mir auch gut gefallen, der Vertical Pro gibt mir irgendwie so ein schwammiges Gefühl, wiegt aber auch satte 290 g weniger als die "Grosse Betty"



Das Gewicht ist echt egal...
...das Mehr an Fahrspaß macht das alles wett!


----------



## Knuffi (31. Mai 2005)

@FloImSchnee

Dann werde ich wohl in naher Zukunft mal einen Big Betty aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Noch was:
Habe bei d. Bestellung ja gerätselt, ob mir wohl L oder XL besser passen würde. (191cm, 91cm SL)
L passt perfekt, XL wäre mir definitiv zu groß!

PS: BigBetty hat sich heute wieder mal bewährt - hält _deutlich _besser als der Vertical Pro...
...umso weniger Luft, umso lustiger wird's...


----------



## Freti (31. Mai 2005)

@FloImSchnee
Wir haben exakt die gleichen Masse. Ich bin auch der Meinung, das mir XL  100% passt. Ich habe den Vorbau senkrecht nach oben, und den Sattel nach vorne gestellt. Auch nach mehrstündigem Sitzen keine Rückenbeschwerden. Wie hast du dein Rad eingestellt?

Gruß
Freti


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> ...das mir XL  100% passt...
> Wie hast du dein Rad eingestellt?



Interessant...

Ich hab' den VRO senkrecht gestellt und den Sattel etwas nach vor gerückt und nach vor geneigt. (Mir wäre eine gerade Stütze lieber.)
Habe derzeit nur etwa 1-2 cm Sattelüberhöhung, werde daher auch den zweiten Spacer noch über den Vorbau geben.


----------



## Melocross (31. Mai 2005)

das ging ja mal flux! Am Sonntag eine e-mail an Canyon geschrieben und heute war der PressureRite schon da


----------



## Freti (31. Mai 2005)

@FloImSchnee
Meinst du "Sattel nach vorn geneigt" wie auf meinem Foto?
Und die Sattelüberhöhung wird bei mir auch so sein. Hängt natürlich davon ab, ob die Gabel unten oder oben ist. Auf dem Bild ist die Gabel, wie du erkennst, unten.
Scheint aber wirklich egal zu sein, ob wir bei unserer Größe L oder XL genommen haben.
Ich bin übrigens mit dem Sattel gar nicht so unzufrieden. Mein alter war genau so. Habe mich wahrscheinlich daran gewöhnt. Oder mein A***** passt einfach.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du "Sattel nach vorn geneigt" wie auf meinem Foto?
> 
> Ich bin übrigens mit dem Sattel gar nicht so unzufrieden. Mein alter war genau so.



Ja, in etwa so geneigt. Der von mir genannte Sattelüberhöhungswert gilt bei voll ausgefahrener Gabel. 

Was mich überrascht, ist, dass mir der C2 dann gut passt, wenn er relativ stark nach vorne geneigt ist. Der Look-In auf meinem Hardtail wäre mit dieser Neigung nämlich unangenehm!
Der "Selle Italia"-Schriftzug hat sich übrigens nach etwa 5-10 Minuten abgelöst...


----------



## IceCube (31. Mai 2005)

Ja der Schriftzug ist halt typisch italienisch.
Im Übrigen macht mich grad das Magura Banner verrückt.


----------



## ow1 (1. Juni 2005)

Hi ES6 Jünger  

Heute hab ichs endlich bekommen  
Hab den Karton mit leicht erhöhtem Blutdruck aufgemacht und mir den ersten Anblick so richtig auf der Zunge zergehen lassen  
War natürlich alles super gut verpackt. Das Zubehör das ich mitbestellt hatte, lang auch fein säuberlich dabei. Leider kommen die Canyon Bikes nur mit den COAST Aufklebern in die Schweiz. Die hässlichen Dinger :kotz: habe ich aber umgehend abgeknubbelt. Die dünnen unergonomischen Canyon Griffe habe ich auch gegen ein paar sehr angenehm zu greifende Korkgriffe ersetzt. Hab die im Baumarkt für 4 Euros  gekauft.

Dann habe ich mich über die Federungselement her gemacht und gleich mal die Talas runtergeschraubt. Tja, runterschrauben ging noch relativ einfach aber sie wieder raufzuschrauben war irgendwie nicht möglich. Erst nach drücken und drehen kam die Gabel wieder auf die 130mm. Habt ihr da irgend einen Trick, wie das eventuell leichter geht?

Dann noch den RP3 unter die Lupe genommen und schon den Pressur Adapter zur Hand genommen und siehe da, mit meiner Pumpe gehts auch ohne. Dann mal 6 Bar reingepustet. Das ergibt bei meinen 85 kg einen Sag von ca.15mm. Ich denke so für Touren ist das optimal. Stell dann mehr Sag ein, wenn ich mal nen Bikepark besuche. Dann kann ich auch gleich die 135mm Federwegposition testen.

Da ich leider noch meinen Finger in Behandlung habe, konnte ich noch keine 2 Meter Drops machen  aber für eine klitzekleine Testrunde hats dann doch gereicht. 

Der breite Lenker vermittelt mir ein erhabenes Gefühl. Er scheint mir zu sagen: Hey, du schaffst jede Stufe und jede Spitzkehre  Mit dem Ding könnte ich sogar aufm Hochseil balancieren...

Mit den 130mm Federweg braucht man sich über die Bodenbeschaffenheit keine wirkliche Gedanken mehr zu machen. Ob das nun den Fahrstil versaut oder nicht, man ist stehts schneller unterwegs als man es denkt  
Die Geschwindigkeit ist eine Sache, das Bremsen die andere. Und hier bin ich leider noch nicht bei den 30 Bremsungen aber der erste Eindruck ist "Erdankermässig"

Mein Fazit des ersten Kennenlernens: 
Superedle Verarbeitung, sehr variable Geometrie, Schaltung perfekt eingestellt, Bremse bremst wie verrückt auch kein Schleifen oder sonstige Geräusche, Sattel passt mir gar nicht so schlecht, und die silberne ES6 Farbe ist genau wie ichs mir geträumt habe. 

Das lange Warten hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt!!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, runterschrauben ging noch relativ einfach aber sie wieder raufzuschrauben war irgendwie nicht möglich. Erst nach drücken und drehen kam die Gabel wieder auf die 130mm. Habt ihr da irgend einen Trick, wie das eventuell leichter geht?



Ja, da hab ich mich auch gleich mal geschreckt... 
Der Trick: belaste die Gabel leicht (setz' dich auf's Oberrohr oder so), dann fluscht der Drehknopf!

PS: ich hab mir das Einbremsen erspart. Heißt: ich hab jetzt nicht von 1 bis 30 gezählt sondern bin einfach eine Tour gefahren. Mit jeder Bremsung wurde die Louise besser...


----------



## ow1 (1. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Mit jeder Bremsung wurde die Louise besser...


 Waaaaas??? Noch besser??? 
Hab an meinem alten Canyon ne Marta drann gehabt und damals schon gedacht, wer braucht da noch ne stärkere Bremse...
Das mit dem Drehknopf muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen üben. Möchte die Gabel normalerweise während der Fahrt verstellen können. 
Dann hoffe ich doch, dass mein schlimmer Finger mich doch bald auf ne heftige Tour geleiten wird, dann schau ich mal, wer wohl zuerst ans Limit kommt. Die Bremse, die Federung oder ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Drehknopf muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen üben. Möchte die Gabel normalerweise während der Fahrt verstellen können.



Das funktioniert problemlos -- Absenken sowieso, zum wieder "Verlängern" muss man halt 2 Sek. Wheelie fahren, damit sie auch wirklich wieder rauskommt...


----------



## IceCube (2. Juni 2005)

Meine Hinterradbremse klackert nun aufeinmal nicht mehr. Quietscht nur noch ein bissel.   

Wieviel Bar gebt ihr auf die Pro Tections? 3.5-4?


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Bar gebt ihr auf die Pro Tections? 3.5-4?



Weniger!
Vorne reichen 2 oder so! (außer du hast 110 kg...)
So wenig wie möglich! Grip und KOMFORT!


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Weniger!
> Vorne reichen 2 oder so! (außer du hast 110 kg...)
> So wenig wie möglich! Grip und KOMFORT!



Naja, je nach Untergrund u. Tour.... 2 ist für Asphaltauffahrten u. normale Forstwege viel zu wenig. Da fahr ich ca. 3...
Trails bzw. Freerideeinlagen z.B. am Lago (verblockt mit Absätzen) 2-2,5...
Wenig ist gut als zusätzliche Dämpfung u. für`n besseren Grip aber beschissen für`n Uphill...

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Augus1328 (2. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die dünnen unergonomischen Canyon Griffe habe ich auch gegen ein paar sehr angenehm zu greifende Korkgriffe ersetzt. Hab die im Baumarkt für 4 Euros  gekauft.



Moin u. Gruss in die Schweiz,

die Canyon Griffe taugen wirklich nix, aber die Korkteile sehen ja optisch schrecklich aus an Deinem wunderschönen silbernen ES6   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## ow1 (2. Juni 2005)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> die Korkteile sehen ja optisch schrecklich aus an Deinem wunderschönen silbernen ES6
> 
> Gruss
> Oli



Jaja, die Korkdinger sind vieleicht ästhetisch nicht so vorteilhaft, aber dafür schmeicheln sie meinen geschunden Händen


----------



## IceCube (3. Juni 2005)

Aufeinmal schleift die Hinterradbremse.
Was mach ich denn jetzt?

Man merkts halt nur wenn man das Hinterrad per Hand versucht anzutreiben.
Dann bremst die Scheibe merklich das Laufrad. Womöglich ist das schon seit Anbeginn so.

Uiui.   

Weiter einfahren oder wie?


Heute wollte ich auffer Tanke Luft pumpen und was erblicken meine trüben Augen. Ein furchtbar kompliziert aussehendes französisches Ventil? Wat nu? Führt überhaupt einer Luftpumpen für diesen Exoten? Das ES6 ist doch kein Rennrad was isn da schiefgelaufen?


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Aufeinmal schleift die Hinterradbremse.
> Was mach ich denn jetzt?
> 
> Man merkts halt nur wenn man das Hinterrad per Hand versucht anzutreiben.
> ...



Hi, willkommen im Club !

Vielleicht haben wir einen leichten "achter" - und müssen das Laufrad zentrieren lassen ! Wäre der Hammer ! Hoffentlich nicht !

einfach weiterfahren und das Bike an das neue harte Leben gewöhnen


----------



## IceCube (3. Juni 2005)

Uiui   leichten Achter du machst mir ja Hoffnung. Bist du auch nen 0.1 Tonner oder wie? Das sind doch aber Freeridefelgen und mehr als nen Bordstein kennen die noch garnicht.

Ich hab aber gelesen zu Beginn ist die Bremsbelagsnachstellung noch schwergängig. Ich hoffe das gibt sich. 
Hab ~ 80 km runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (3. Juni 2005)

@IceCube

Wegen dem schleifen am Hinterrad, schau mal nach ob sich die Schnellspanner evtl. gelöst haben, oder ob das Rad evtl. etwas schief drinnen ist.

Hatte auch mal kurzzeitig das schleifen und seid einer leichten Korrektur der Ausrichtung per SS läuft alles wieder perfekt   

Französisches Ventil ist nichts ausergewöhnliches, kann man fast mit jeder guten Pumpe aufblasen. Eine Standpumpe mit Baranzeige ist da auch top


----------



## xysiu33 (3. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Uiui   leichten Achter du machst mir ja Hoffnung. Bist du auch nen 0.1 Tonner oder wie? Das sind doch aber Freeridefelgen und mehr als nen Bordstein kennen die noch garnicht. QUOTE]
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, ich nehme das Bike schon hart ran - bin kein Profi, aber mit dem Ding schwinden die Ängste und man brettert wie verrückt...
> 
> ...


----------



## PWau (3. Juni 2005)

@IceCube
Hab mir am Anfang auch gedacht   französische Ventile, je länger ich sie habe desto besser finde ich sie. Ich hab ne Pumpe von SKS (Alpine Alu oder so) die kann alle Ventile (normal, Auto und Franz.)! ...Meine Pumpe kann französisch!!!     
Es gibt auch Adapter damit man an Tankstellen auch Luft aufpumpen kann.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (3. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Adapter damit man an Tankstellen auch Luft aufpumpen kann.



Stimmt hab einen am Schlüsselbund


----------



## PWau (3. Juni 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt hab einen am Schlüsselbund


Daher weiß ich das ja!!!     Allgäu wir kommen!!!


----------



## Cigarman (3. Juni 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt hab einen am Schlüsselbund


Und ich in der Geldbörse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (3. Juni 2005)

Adapter hin - Adapter her.

Wie arretiert man denn dann den Adapter am Oralventil?
Muss man den Franzosen vorher leicht aufdrehen?


----------



## LittleDevil666 (3. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Daher weiß ich das ja!!!     Allgäu wir kommen!!!



Allgäu     wird bestimmt sehr lustig


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben wir einen leichten "achter" - und müssen das Laufrad zentrieren lassen ! Wäre der Hammer ! Hoffentlich nicht !



Ähm, die Louise FR ist aber schon eine Scheibenbremse, gell.....
...der ist ein Achter in der FELGE herzlich wurscht...


----------



## Freti (3. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Adapter hin - Adapter her.
> 
> Wie arretiert man denn dann den Adapter am Oralventil?
> Muss man den Franzosen vorher leicht aufdrehen?



Ja. Da fällt auch nichts raus.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

Ist es möglich, dass der Winkeladapter nicht funktioniert?

Kommt mir vor als würd ich nur den Schlauch der Pumpe aufpumpen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich, dass der Winkeladapter nicht funktioniert?
> 
> Kommt mir vor als würd ich nur den Schlauch der Pumpe aufpumpen.



Beschreibung durchlesen! 
Erst, wenn im Schlauch der gleiche Druck wie im Dämpfer erreicht ist öffnet das Ventil.


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

Schon klar. Ich habs jetzt raus man darf den Adapter nicht zu fest in den Pumpenkopf drehen.

EDIT: 

So den Dämpfer hab ich nun aufgepumpt bekommen.
Nur die Talas lässt sich oben absolut nicht öffnen. Brauch man für die Ventilkappe der Talas spezielles Werkzeug?

Das Schleifen der Louise FR ist wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Wolfskin (5. Juni 2005)

@IceCube

Nein, nur eine Flachzange mit sich verjüngender Spitze und einen Lappen. Lappen über den Kopf legen, Zange ansetzten und dann vorsichtig aufdrehen, dabei möglichst nicht abrutschen.
Beim zudrehen dann einfach darauf achten das die Deckellamellen nicht in einer Flucht mit denen des Grundkörpers stehen  dann geht es beim nächsten Mal einfacher.


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

O.k. also ohne Werkzeug is da nix. Alles klar ich danke dir.


----------



## Wolfskin (5. Juni 2005)

Also ohne Werkzeug habe ich es bei mir nur geschafft meinen Fingernagel vom Nagelbett abzuheben   der Verschluss saß echt bombenfest bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Purk (5. Juni 2005)

Die bei mir verbaute Sattelstütze bei Größe S hat eine Länge von 300mm und ist mir ca. 30mm zu kurz. Meine Schrittlänge beträgt 83cm.

Wurde bei euch ebenfalls diese Sattelstütze mit 300mm verbaut und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge gemacht.


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

Bei Schrittlänge 83 eine "S"?

Ich hab ne "L" bei Schrittlänge 90.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2005)

Noch was zum Thema Louise FR:
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Rupfen oder Geräuschen, etc.

Allerdings: die 180/160-Scheiben sind für FloAufSkipisten (75kg nackt) unterdimensioniert -- Pausen nötig, sonst ruiniere ich mir die Beläge. 
Die Bremse stinkt dann auch schon mal...


----------



## IceCube (5. Juni 2005)

Ja das stinken hab ich letztens auch bemerkt.
Recht gefährlich die Teile oder?

Ich bin 0.1 Tonner.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Recht gefährlich die Teile oder?



Nein, also gefährlich würde ich nicht sagen -- für Forststraßen und Singletrails reicht die Standfestigkeit (für mich) absolut. Skipisten sind halt in punkto Belastung eine andere Klasse...


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

melde mich auch nochmal. Mein ES 6 ist am Samstag 03.06. angekommen. Blöderweise war ich übers Wochenende in Willingen und meine Freundin musste das Rad annehmen, tja ausgerechnet wenn man nicht da ist, kommt´s Fahrrad....

Am Sonntag abend hab ich´s dann trotz ungeheurer Müdigkeit (die Marathon-Schlammschlacht war nicht ohne  ) noch montiert, tja sieht schon geil aus + Proberunde in  der Tiefgarage war auch recht vielversprechend.

Was mich aber ein wenig stört, und jetzt haltet mich bitte nicht für verrückt, ist das Gewicht. Gewogene 13,7 kg incl. Pedale in Gr. L(Shimano PD-M 959).  Na ja, da war Canyon wohl ein wenig seeehr optimistisch bei der Katalogangabe (12,65 kg). Selbst wenn ich das Pedalgewicht mal draufrechne (ca. 350g) und mal den größeren Rahmen berücksichtige sind das doch mal locker ca. 0,5 kg Differenz. Habt ihr euch hierüber auch gewundert ? 
Das Blöde  ist bloß, ich frage mich auf einmal ob das ES6 für meinen Einsatzzweck überhaupt taugt (Marathon,Tour) ? Bin bis jetzt mit meinem Hardtail über die Berge geheizt. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, was mich interessiert ist, inwiefern man das Gewicht am Berg spürt, oder ob man diesen Punkt eher vernachlässigen sollte.

Jetzt werden vielleicht manche sagen der ist ja gut, anstatt sich in Freude fast aufzulösen, solch blöde Gedanken. Vielleicht könnt Ihr meine Zweifel hierüber ja zerstreuen ?  


Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## PWau (6. Juni 2005)

Gutes Stichwort!
Immer wieder wird über das Gewicht der Bikes und Parts geredet (z.B. ob ein Reifen 100 Gramm mehr wiegt etc.), das sollte man aber auch nur wenn das eigene Gewicht passt!   
Es hilft nix ein 10 Kilo Bike zu fahren wenn man selber 20 Kilo übergewicht hat! Will keinem zu nahe treten, aber so ist es doch!!! Übergewicht mit leichtem Bike wettzumachen klingt a bisserl komisch!


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blöde  ist bloß, ich frage mich auf einmal ob das ES6 für meinen Einsatzzweck überhaupt taugt (Marathon,Tour) ? Bin bis jetzt mit meinem Hardtail über die Berge geheizt. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, was mich interessiert ist, inwiefern man das Gewicht am Berg spürt, oder ob man diesen Punkt eher vernachlässigen sollte.



Ähm, MARATHON und Tour? Wie bist du denn da bloß auf ein ES gekommen? Dafür sind die RC- und XC-Modelle entworfen worden...!
Das Gewicht ist daran meines Erachtens übrigens weniger ein Problem als die Geometrie!

(Natürlich kann man auch mit einem ES einen Marathon fahren, nur wird man halt bergauf 10-30% langsamer sein...)


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Gutes Stichwort!
> Es hilft nix ein 10 Kilo Bike zu fahren wenn man selber 20 Kilo übergewicht hat! Will keinem zu nahe treten, aber so ist es doch!!! Übergewicht mit leichtem Bike wettzumachen klingt a bisserl komisch!



Hallo,

nur zu Deiner Info: Ich bin 1,87 m groß und wiege 78 kg  .

Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PWau (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nur zu Deiner Info: Ich bin 1,87 m groß und wiege 78 kg  .
> 
> ...


Verdammt ich habs befürchtet!    Hab Dein Statement auch nur als Stichpunkt aufgegriffen!


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, MARATHON und Tour? Wie bist du denn da bloß auf ein ES gekommen? Dafür sind die RC- und XC-Modelle entworfen worden...!
> Das Gewicht ist daran meines Erachtens übrigens weniger ein Problem als die Geometrie!
> 
> (Natürlich kann man auch mit einem ES einen Marathon fahren, nur wird man halt bergauf 10-30% langsamer sein...)



Hallo,

also eigentlich hab ich mir das ES der Allroundtauglichkeit wegen  bestellt. Daran habe ich nach wie vor auch keine Zweifel, vom sehr breiten und gekröpften Lenker vielleicht einmal abgesehen. Man kann den Vorbau ja nach vorn stellen und die Gabel auf 95 mm absenken. Dann hat man ´ne Front wie ein XC Bike. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur inwieweit man das Gewicht bergauf spürt.

Grüße 
filialmann


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blöde  ist bloß, ich frage mich auf einmal ob das ES6 für meinen Einsatzzweck überhaupt taugt (Marathon,Tour) ? Bin bis jetzt mit meinem Hardtail über die Berge geheizt. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, was mich interessiert ist, inwiefern man das Gewicht am Berg spürt, oder ob man diesen Punkt eher vernachlässigen sollte.



joooo, vergriffen würd ich sagen. E steht für Enduro. XC wäre wohl die bessere Allroundwaffe gewesen.
Klar, spürt man das Gewicht am Berg. Bin vom 10 kg Hardtail auf ein 15 kg BM-SL umgestiegen. Ich schaff trotzdem die Höhenmeter, die ich mit`m Hardtail auch geschafft habe, allerdings a bissi langsamer. Wenn`s Dir um Zeit geht, dann bist Du mit`m ES falsch bedient. Allerdings der Spass bergab mit viel Federweg zaubert Dir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht.   

Gruss
Oli


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> also eigentlich hab ich mir das ES der Allroundtauglichkeit wegen  bestellt.



Die hat es zweifellos! Nur Rennen wird man damit halt keine gewinnen...




			
				Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Daran habe ich nach wie vor auch keine Zweifel, vom sehr breiten und gekröpften Lenker vielleicht einmal abgesehen. Man kann den Vorbau ja nach vorn stellen und die Gabel auf 95 mm absenken. Dann hat man ´ne Front wie ein XC Bike.



Mein Hardtail ist nur etwa 2 Kilogramm leichter als mein ES6.
Mindestens gleich wichtig wie der Gewichtsunterschied ist meines Erachtens die zurückgesetzte Sitzposition (nicht zuletzt durch die gekröpfte Stütze) und die geringere Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Compagnon (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber ein wenig stört, und jetzt haltet mich bitte nicht für verrückt, ist das Gewicht. Gewogene 13,7 kg incl. Pedale in Gr. L(Shimano PD-M 959).  Na ja, da war Canyon wohl ein wenig seeehr optimistisch bei der Katalogangabe (12,65 kg).


Bist du dir da sicher? Ich selbst hab meins auch nachgewogen, XC 8 in XL, mit 959, auf einer Hauswaage, die schwankte zwischen 11,9 und 12,0. Das Rad muß also leichter sein als die Katalogangabe (11,6 ohne Pedale in M). Deswegen dachte ich daß es Canyon dieses Jahr besonders genau nimmt. Ich würd mir allerdings keinen Kopf machen. Preislich wär das XC 6 eine Alternative gewesen, 12,2 kg Katalogangabe, 200g Meßtoleranz, 350g Pedale, 400 g größerer Rahmen, ergibt so schon fast 13,2 kg. Also gehts hier schon mal "nur" um 1/2 Kilo. Jetzt zieh noch die Reifen ab (die kannst du ja wirklich nicht mitzählen), die größere Disk, die stabileren Laufräder und den VRO. Alles Parts, bei denen sich das Mehrgewicht tatsächlich auch in einem Funktinsvorteil auswirkt. Und mit dem Federweg kannst du bergab auch Zeit wieder gut machen. Aber: ich persönlich habs auch gern leichter, 13,7 wär mir zuviel.
Apropos Sitzposition: bequem muß sie sein, nur wer bequem sitzt ist auch schnell. Bei Marathons lohnt es sich auch in Steilstücken jenseits der 25% abzusteigen, außer deinen Beinen ist es egal. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir da sicher? Ich selbst hab meins auch nachgewogen, XC 8 in XL, mit 959, auf einer Hauswaage, die schwankte zwischen 11,9 und 12,0. Das Rad muß also leichter sein als die Katalogangabe (11,6 ohne Pedale in M). Deswegen dachte ich daß es Canyon dieses Jahr besonders genau nimmt. Ich würd mir allerdings keinen Kopf machen. Preislich wär das XC 6 eine Alternative gewesen, 12,2 kg Katalogangabe, 200g Meßtoleranz, 350g Pedale, 400 g größerer Rahmen, ergibt so schon fast 13,2 kg. Also gehts hier schon mal "nur" um 1/2 Kilo. Jetzt zieh noch die Reifen ab (die kannst du ja wirklich nicht mitzählen), die größere Disk, die stabileren Laufräder und den VRO. Alles Parts, bei denen sich das Mehrgewicht tatsächlich auch in einem Funktinsvorteil auswirkt. Und mit dem Federweg kannst du bergab auch Zeit wieder gut machen. Aber: ich persönlich habs auch gern leichter, 13,7 wär mir zuviel.
> Apropos Sitzposition: bequem muß sie sein, nur wer bequem sitzt ist auch schnell. Bei Marathons lohnt es sich auch in Steilstücken jenseits der 25% abzusteigen, außer deinen Beinen ist es egal. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.




Hi,

also eigentlich bin ich mir schon sicher. Habe  mit ´ner Söhnle Hauswaage gewogen und das mehrfach um Irrtümer auszuschließen. Einmal ich alleine und einmal mit Bike => Differenz 13,7 kg.

Die Sache ist nun die : was jetzt ???  

Für mich gibt´s  2 Möglichkeiten:

Entweder das Rad so nehmen wie es ist d.h. mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen leben oder es zurückschicken wobei mir letzteres ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht schmeckt (dafür sieht der Hobel einfach zu gut aus).
Ich denke oder zumindest hoffe ich, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, welcher in diesem Dilemma steckt. Bei den meisten die hier gewartet haben und nun Ihr ES6 haben ist es doch so , daß "sich der persönliche Einsatzzweck auch dem Rad anpasst" d.h man ist sich bewusst man hat ein schwereres Rad und fährt dementsprechend. Bei den meisten spielte meine ich noch das P/L-Verhältnis eine Rolle das ja bei diesem Modell außerordentlich gut ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich war mit dem Rad noch nicht im Gelände, nur wenn ich es tue ist die Chance auf zurückschicken vertan. Also wer redet mir dies eindeutig aus ?  (das zurückschicken natürlich !!!!)

Grüße
filialmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer redet mir dies eindeutig aus ?  (das zurückschicken natürlich !!!!



Naja, such dir irgend jemand, dessen ES du testen kannst, damit fährst du dann irgendwo HINUNTER...
...das dürfte überzeugend genug sein... 

EDIT: im Ernst: wenn du wirklich vorhast, Marathons zu fahren (und dabei ehrgeizig bist), dann gib's zurück und wechsle auf ein Racefully! (oder ev. Tourenfully, wenn du's bequemer magst)
Lieber jetzt noch etwas warten, als dir immer wieder zu denken "hätte ich bloß was Leichteres gekauft"...


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2005)

ich kann mich Flo nur anschließen, für Marathons ist ein ES6 nicht die Wahl--
aber wenn du damit das erste mal einen Singletrail und eine richtig schöne Abfahrt runter gefahren bist gibst Du es nicht wieder her!

Also gib es zurück bevor Du eine Probefahrt gemacht hast, nach der Probefahrt behälst Du es und fährst die Marathons mit dem Harttail oder kaufst Dir nächsted jahr ein RC.
So ich muss jetzt Mein ES6 und der Singletrail rufen!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

also ehe hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Ich fahre nicht *dauernd* und *außschließlich* Marathons sondern nur ab und an , so ca. 5-6 / Jahr. Hauptschwerpunkt liegt auf Touren. Berge die ich "runterbrettern" könnte gibt´s hier leider erst nach 1 Std. mit dem Auto, ich glaube Euch auch das das ne Mords Gaudi ist. AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH !!!!! Engelchen schlägt Teufelchen und umgekehrt !!!!!

 Ich fahre jetzt erst mal ne Rund auf *Asphalt* n´paar Bordsteine runterhüpfen und so. Bis später !!!

Gruss


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

bin von der kleinen Runde zurück und denke ich behalte das Bike 

Greets
filialmann


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2005)

Haha, erzähl warum!


----------



## rastl (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle beisammen,

ich versteh das Problem "Marathon fahren mit nem ES 6....." nicht ganz.....

Warum sollte man mit einem Nerve ES-Modell keinen Marathon fahren können....?
Es kommt halt drauf an, was man will - ein reinrassiger Rennfahrer der "vorne mitfahren" will und auf Punkte und pers. Bestzeiten aus ist, wird sich kein ES-Modell kaufen....., der Großteil aller Marathonteilnehmer, die halt einfach nach der Herausforderung suchen und das ganze mit nem gewissen Spaßfaktor angehen, sollte mit nem ES... nicht all zu schlecht bedient sein...!! 

Man kann sich ja evtl. andere Reifen aufziehen........

Bin jedenfalls letztes Wochenende einen vereinsint. Marathon mit meinem ES 9 mitgefahren -> 100km und 2300 hm....!!!
Und es hat auch noch Spass gemacht.... ;-))
Bergauf find ich das ES (9) mit der absenkbaren Fox-Talas-RLC (und Bar-Ends) eigentlich ganz und gar nicht schlecht - im Gegenteil, mein altes Scott-G-Zero-Team Race/Marathon-Fully (Modell 2000) is nicht so gut geklettert!!
Viel Bergauf heisst meistens auch viiieel berab -> und da braucht man zum ES nicht viel sagen..... )

Das ist jedenfals meine Meinung zu diesem Thema......


----------



## Melocross (6. Juni 2005)

Wie passend!!!

Bin gestern den Tegernsee Marathon (wohl gemerkt mein erste MA) gefahren und bin von 48 Mädels auf Platz 28 gekommen! Ich finde auch das wenn man das alles mit Spass sieht kann man sehr gut mit nem ES den MA fahren, denn so ein MA ist ja auch nix anderes wie ne Tour! Zudem waren sehr vile Enduros dabei. 
Das ES ist ja auch ein Enduro= Alles Könner und kein Freerider!!! Und am Ende gewinnt der Fahrer und nicht das Bike


----------



## ow1 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo ES6ler

Ich habe mir auch das Hirn zermartert, ob das ES6 das richtige Bike für mich ist. Da ich so 2-3 Marathons im Jahr fahre, sollte es ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Als ich das Bike bekommen habe, bin ich natürlich auch gleich auf die Waage gehopelt. 13,4 Kilo in Grösse M inkl. Pedale. Mein altes Canyon wog 12,3. Aber nach meinen ersten Eindrücken bin ich mit dem ES6 nicht viel langsamer unterwegs als mit meinem alten Hobel. Abwärts ist das ES6 sowieso unschlagbar. Ich habe mir noch zwei Racing Ralph in der Grösse 2.25 bestellt. Mit dieser Bereifung spare ich mir sicher so an die 300 gr. und dann ist der Gewichtsunterschied auch nicht mehr so gross.  
Die vielen Verstellmöglichkeiten hat mich dazu bewogen, mir ein ES6 anzuschaffen. Mit dem ES6 hab ich ein Bike für Marathons, Touren sowie auch mal ein Besuch innem Bikepark.
Es kommt hald wirklich drauf an, ob man ein Bikemarathon gewinnen möchte oder hald einfach mehr Spass am runterfahren hat.


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, erzähl warum!



Hallo,

1. Die Sitzposition passt.l

2. Das andere Modell was ich auch im Auge hatte (XC7) => ausverkauft

3. Ist mein Bike zu schwer bin ich zu schwach !

4. Kein Bock nächstes Jahr denselben Wartemist mitzumachen

5. Habe noch nie ein Canyon wegen Nichtpassen zurückgeschickt (ist Nr. 3)

Ich glaube das reicht.

Grüße
filialmann


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das andere Modell was ich auch im Auge hatte (XC7) => ausverkauft



XC7 war schon vor dem ES6 ausverkauft, interessant. Allerdings denke ich eher, dass du glück hattest, dass gerade jemand ein ES6 storniert hat. 

Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ES6ler
> 
> Mit dieser Bereifung spare ich mir sicher so an die 300 gr.



Hallo, hast du das nachgewogen oder geschätzt ?

Ich habe nämlich auch den Racing Ralph 2.25. Den Conti Vertical hab ich noch nicht gewogen. Der Ralph wiegt so ca. 520 g.

Überhaupt vermute ich, daß der "Löwenanteil" des Gewichts am ES6 in den Laufrädern steckt, was mir Canyon diesbezgl. erzählt hat kann auch nicht ganz stimmen... 
Die Felgen sind außen 27 mm breit und Felgen dieses Außmaßes wiegen üblicherweise weit über 500 g / Stck. Konifiziert sind die Speichen auch nicht. dh. normale durchgehende 2 mm und wer weiß was die Naben wiegen......
Werde demnächst nochmal alles einzeln aufd die Waage schmeißen, ich habe nur keinen Bock am 2. Tag die ganze Kiste zu sezieren !!!  


Grüsse
filialmann


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. Juni 2005)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> Wann hast du bestellt?



19.01.2005


----------



## Rai (7. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hast du das nachgewogen oder geschätzt ?
> 
> Ich habe nämlich auch den Racing Ralph 2.25. Den Conti Vertical hab ich noch nicht gewogen. Der Ralph wiegt so ca. 520 g.
> 
> ...




Vr wiegt 934g, hinten 1152g, laufräder nackich mit felgenband.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Juni 2005)

ow1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ES6ler
> 
> Ich habe mir auch das Hirn zermartert, ob das ES6 das richtige Bike für mich ist. Da ich so 2-3 Marathons im Jahr fahre, sollte es ja nicht allzu schwer sein. Als ich das Bike bekommen habe, bin ich natürlich auch gleich auf die Waage gehopelt. 13,4 Kilo in Grösse M inkl. Pedale. Mein altes Canyon wog 12,3. Aber nach meinen ersten Eindrücken bin ich mit dem ES6 nicht viel langsamer unterwegs als mit meinem alten Hobel. Abwärts ist das ES6 sowieso unschlagbar. Ich habe mir noch zwei Racing Ralph in der Grösse 2.25 bestellt. Mit dieser Bereifung spare ich mir sicher so an die 300 gr. und dann ist der Gewichtsunterschied auch nicht mehr so gross.
> Die vielen Verstellmöglichkeiten hat mich dazu bewogen, mir ein ES6 anzuschaffen. Mit dem ES6 hab ich ein Bike für Marathons, Touren sowie auch mal ein Besuch innem Bikepark.
> Es kommt hald wirklich drauf an, ob man ein Bikemarathon gewinnen möchte oder hald einfach mehr Spass am runterfahren hat.




Hallo OW1, 

du sprichst mir aus der Seele...  

genau die gleiche Überlegung hat mich zum Kauf des ES6 bewogen.

Jetzt bleibts nur noch das Tuning des eigenes Gewichts    da sind bestimmt paar Kilo drin


----------



## ow1 (7. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hast du das nachgewogen oder geschätzt ?



Soviel ich weiss wiegt der Vertikal so um die 640g.

Das die Laufräder vom ES6 einen Löwenanteil des Gewichts ausmacht, ist irgendwie logisch. Für ein Endurobike muss man da schon ein Kompromiss in sachen Stabilität und Gewicht eingehen. 
Aber für nen Marathon wäre ein leichterer Radsatz sicher nichts falsches. Ich habe da den DT Laufradsatz mit den 340er Naben im Auge  

sparen, sparen, sparen


----------



## druide1976 (7. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem Gewicht beim ES6 wundert mich doch etwas. Hab bei den anderen Modellen nur positives, sprich korrektes Gewicht teilweise sogar etwas darunter, gehört. mein es9 wiegt mit Pedalen 12,7kg. Die Pedale wiegen ca. 0,35kg, also sind die angegebenen 12,4Kg mehr als realistisch (Rahmengröße M)

Bei einem Unterschied von > 0,5Kg würde ich da schon mal bei Canyon nachfragen.

Gruß
Druide


----------



## Wrangler (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Freunde!

Dann will ich auch mal langsam vom Wartezimmer hierher überwechseln   

Ich werde dann ja heute Nachmittag den Karton öffnen und das Schätzchen zusammenschrauben.

Dazu gleich mal eine Frage:
Hat denn von euch jemand schon mal den Federweg am Dämpfer auf 'lang - 135mm' gestellt?!?!

Geht das ohne Probleme?
Einfach nur Luft rauslassen, Schraube raus, hinteres Loch wählen (mmmm?   ) und wieder festschrauben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gleich mal eine Frage:
> Hat denn von euch jemand schon mal den Federweg am Dämpfer auf 'lang - 135mm' gestellt?!?!
> 
> Geht das ohne Probleme?
> Einfach nur Luft rauslassen, Schraube raus, hinteres Loch wählen (mmmm?   ) und wieder festschrauben?



Ja, ich.

Nein, Luft muss natürlich nicht abgelassen werden!
Einfach Schrauben lösen und Dämpfer zurückschieben. Du wirst dann noch den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen müssen, sonst hast du zu viel SAG.


----------



## xysiu33 (7. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich.
> 
> Nein, Luft muss natürlich nicht abgelassen werden!
> Einfach Schrauben lösen und Dämpfer zurückschieben. Du wirst dann noch den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen müssen, sonst hast du zu viel SAG.



Stimmt !   

Übrigens: danke Flo für die Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (7. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich.
> 
> Nein, Luft muss natürlich nicht abgelassen werden!
> Einfach Schrauben lösen und Dämpfer zurückschieben. Du wirst dann noch den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen müssen, sonst hast du zu viel SAG.


Wie fühlt sich das bike denn nach der Modifikation an? Gibt es negative Auswirkungen auf die uphill Eigenschaften?

btw, ich würde die Schraube noch mit Loctite sichern.

ciao asksam


----------



## druide1976 (7. Juni 2005)

wenn man schön sauber im sitzen den Berg hochfährt merkt man keine Nachteile. Bergab macht sich das mehr an Federweg dann schon bemerkbar, vor allem aber das Ansprechverhalten. Soll heißen das auch bei "kleineren" Schlägen Verhältnismäßig mehr Federweg effektiv genutzt wird.

Fazit: Ich bleib bei 135mm

Gruß
Druide


----------



## ow1 (7. Juni 2005)

druide1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Ich bleib bei 135mm



Na dann muss ich das doch auch noch austesten.
Mist  Bei uns weint der Himmel schon den ganzen Tag  
Schei$$ Wetter    
Muss den Test wohl auf morgen verschieben.



@ Wangler
Willkommen im Club  Lass dich drücken  
Was lange währt wird endlich gut


----------



## blkn2002 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe auch vor einer Woche mein ES6 bekommen. Nach meiner ersten Fahrt hatte ich dann so Geräusche in der Gabel festgestellt. Diese treten jedoch nur auf, wenn die Gabel ziemlich weit einfedert. Zum Beispiel wenn ich ich im Stand gut wippe. Das hört sich dann wie so ein Sauggeräusch an. Ist das normal?
Gruß
Alex


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2005)

Ja, das ist bei meiner auch -- kommt v.d. Dämpfung, denke ich.


----------



## PWau (7. Juni 2005)

Ist bei der Manitou Black ebenfalls so und von Anfang an! Denke auch das ist normal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2005)

blkn2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe auch vor einer Woche mein ES6 bekommen. Nach meiner ersten Fahrt hatte ich dann so Geräusche in der Gabel festgestellt. Diese treten jedoch nur auf, wenn die Gabel ziemlich weit einfedert. Zum Beispiel wenn ich ich im Stand gut wippe. Das hört sich dann wie so ein Sauggeräusch an. Ist das normal?
> Gruß
> Alex



Hallo Alex,
das ist absolut normal, das ist das geräusch des Öls. das durch den Dämpfer gepresst wird.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo ES`ler
hab mal ne Frage:

habe zuletzt festgestellt, daß wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze (ohne zu fahren und egal bei welcher SAG-Länge ) und dann mein Gewicht schnell vom Bike/Dämpfer nehme um mich an einem Fuss zu stützen, höre ich ein "Klack-Geräuch" im Bereich des Dämpfers.   

Es est bestimmt kein Geräusch von der Kette, die z. B. an den Umwerfer kommen würde.

Habe ich vorher nicht gehabt.

Hört sich an als ob der Dämpfer bei kompletter Ausfederung an etwas stosen würde. 

Habt ihr so was auch feststellen können ? Oder ist das Geräusch von der Sorte: ich komme mal vorbei und bin dann gleich wieder weg ?   

Danke für eure Erkentnisse.

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2005)

Habe heute mal testweise wieder auf 120mm hinten umgestellt. Das ES6 geht dadurch leichter bergauf (zumindest bilde ich mir das ein...) und wippt noch weniger. (was klar ist wg. geringerem Übersetzungsverhältnis)

Leider hatte ich nicht sonderlich lange Gelegenheit, den Unterschied bergab zu erfahren...
...Patschen hinten und ich Depp nur einen AV-Ersatzschlauch mit...   

Schiebe also 2km bis ich von einer netten, attraktiven Mountainbikerin einen Schlauch geschenkt bekomme...

Als ich den dann tausche, was sehe ich da? Canyon hat mir einen Contischlauch eingebaut, der nur bis 2,1" zugelassen ist...   
(habe übrigens bei Bestellung die Option "schwere Schläuche" angegeben)


----------



## rumblefish (11. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Schiebe also 2km bis ich von einer netten, attraktiven Mountainbikerin einen Schlauch geschenkt bekomme...



Du hast Dir hoffentlich auch noch Ihre Nummer geben lassen um Dich zu revanchieren


----------



## Wrangler (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Ausritte auf meinem kleinen ES6 hinter mir - und muss sagen (da bin ich ja nicht der Erste):

*Klasse! *  

Hab etwas mit der Sattel- und Lenkerposition rumexperimentiert - denke, dass ich jetzt erstmal die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe.

Gabel und Dämpfer wollen natürlich noch mit sämtlichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ausprobiert werden. Da ich bis jetzt ja völlig ungefedert unterwegs war, gibt es noch eine Menge zu entdecken.   

Ich muss gestehen, dass mir dieser Pressure-Rite Adapter etliches Kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat   

Aber so nach und nach klappt alles   

Der Lenker ist für mich doch arg breit. Bevor ich ihn aber kürze, werde ich wohl probehalber einfach mal meine schraubbaren Griffe nach innen wandern lassen um zu sehen, wie es besser kommt. Dann vielleicht evtl. später mal die Säge ansetzen.

Was mir jetzt allerdings beim 'trockenen Abledern' des Bikes aufgefallen ist - und ich habe nicht mit der Lupe gesucht - sind die vielen 'Macken' die sich da schon im Lack befinden.

Bin ja jetzt nicht ausschließlich Schotterpiste o.ä. gefahren - auch weiter nix Extremes, nur ein paar recht gewöhnliche Ausritte - und trotzdem ist das Schätzchen 'untenrum' doch schon arg angeschlagen?!?

Also wenn das jetzt proportional zur Einsatzdauer zunimmt, ist in einem halben Jahr 'der Lack ab'   

Ach ja:
Schnellspanner und Bremsen verhalten sich bei mir bis jetzt unauffällig.

Dann bis später
Wrangler

ps: Heute Nacht auf WDR3 ab 1.00 UHR: Rockpalast - Rock am Ring mit *Billy Idol*


----------



## fiesermöpp (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die schlechte Lackqualität ist ja schon oft kritisiert worden (zuletzt auch im letzten Bike-Test, aber solche "Tests" sind mir eh egal  ).

Jedoch muss ich sagen , daß ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Lack der Canyon-Bikes bin. Was ich mich frage ist warum die Rahmen nicht ganz einfach pulverbeschichtet werden ?? Und jetzt soll mir bitte niemand mit dem Gewicht kommen !!!

Gruß
filialmann


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juni 2005)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich frage ist warum die Rahmen nicht ganz einfach pulverbeschichtet werden ?? Und jetzt soll mir bitte niemand mit dem Gewicht kommen !!!



Kosten...


----------



## fiesermöpp (12. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Kosten...



Na ja und ? Wenn dann ein Rahmen dadurch für den Endkunden ein wenig teurer würde , so wäre ich gerne bereit dies zu bezahlen.

Dafür nie mehr Ärger mit Lackschäden !


----------



## rumblefish (12. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lenker ist für mich doch arg breit. Bevor ich ihn aber kürze, werde ich wohl probehalber einfach mal meine schraubbaren Griffe nach innen wandern lassen um zu sehen, wie es besser kommt. Dann vielleicht evtl. später mal die Säge ansetzen.



Lass erstmal bevor Du die Säge rausholst. Am Anfang war der Lenker für mich auch völlig überdimensioniert. Aber nach 2-300 km und beginnenden Wahnsinn  , bin ich froh solch ein Teil drauf zu haben.

 Rumble


----------



## Freti (13. Juni 2005)

Also bei mir mit meinem XL passt der Lenker wirklich hervorragend. Aber da Wrangler ein S hat, wird er wohl den Lenker kürzen. 
Wahrscheinlich läßt er bei engen Bögen immer eine Lenkerseite los.  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (13. Juni 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir mit meinem XL passt der Lenker wirklich hervorragend. Aber da Wrangler ein S hat, wird er wohl den Lenker kürzen.
> Wahrscheinlich läßt er bei engen Bögen immer eine Lenkerseite los.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti



 - Stimmt, Wrangler hat 'nen "S". Ich selber fahr einen L Rahmen und hab auch noch gesehen das das ES7 einen anderen Lenker draufhat. Aber meine Aussage bleibt: Am Anfang war der echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber jetzt bin ich völlig happy damit


----------



## Wrangler (13. Juni 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich läßt er bei engen Bögen immer eine Lenkerseite los.



Keine Anspielungen auf die etwaige Größe meiner Körperteile   

Meine Schultern sind fast so breit wie meine Stimmbänder


----------



## Freti (20. Juni 2005)

Anscheinend stimmt mit unseren ES 6 alles. Hier schreibt ja kein Mensch mehr.

Ich habe jetzt, auf Grund der Mithilfe eines Diebes, an meinem ES eine Thomson Elite (also ich mußte sie kaufen).

Dadurch das der Sattel jetzt ein paar Zentimeter weiter vorne ist, habe ich den Vorbau aus seiner senkrechten Stellung ebenfalls weiter nach vorne gedreht. Dadurch ist auch meine Sattelüberhöhung größer geworden.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Bergauf-Eigenschaften sich dadurch verbessert habe, ohne sich negativ auf die Bergab-Eigenschaften auszuwirken.
Auch glaube ich bemerkt zu haben, dass die Pro-Pedal Einstellung besser wirkt.

Diese kleine Änderung hat wirklich merkliche Veränderungen des Fahrverhaltens gebracht. Ich habe jetzt eine Race-Enduro  

Gruß
Freti


----------



## Wrangler (20. Juni 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt, auf Grund der Mithilfe eines Diebes, an meinem ES eine Thomson Elite (also ich mußte sie kaufen).



Mit anderen Worten??? = Dir hat jemand die Iridium-Sattelstütze geklaut? Und den Sattel da gelassen, oder wie?



			
				Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch das der Sattel jetzt ein paar Zentimeter weiter vorne ist, habe ich den Vorbau aus seiner senkrechten Stellung ebenfalls weiter nach vorne gedreht. Dadurch ist auch meine Sattelüberhöhung größer geworden.
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Bergauf-Eigenschaften sich dadurch verbessert habe, ohne sich negativ auf die Bergab-Eigenschaften auszuwirken.
> Auch glaube ich bemerkt zu haben, dass die Pro-Pedal Einstellung besser wirkt.



Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich den Lenker nun recht weit nach vorne gestellt habe (Vorbau fast waagerecht) - und den Sattel auf der gekröpften Iridium-Stütze fast ganz nach vorne geschoben - denke auch auf den 'Umstieg' auf eine gerade Stütze nach.

Ansonsten: Lackschäden nehmen weiterhin munter zu - man darf das Rad ja nicht einmal irgendwo anlehnen! Aber soetwas hatte ich schon befürchtet.

Des weiteren hatte ich am Wochenende ein steifes Glied   
An sich ja eine schöne Sache, die bei eintretender Gelegenheit immer ausgiebig befeiert wird - nur in diesem Fall war es etwas nervig, denn die Kette fing an zu springen - und ich konnte nicht mehr richtig durchtreten. Dachte erst, die Schaltung sei verstellt - aber bei genauerer Inspektion entdeckte ich das steife Glied! Also nicht lange gefackelt und gleich durch Kettenschloss ersetzt - jetzt läufts wieder schön rund...

Bleibt noch zu sagen, dass bei meinen knapp 70 kg der RP3 Dämpfer für mein Empfinden doch recht gedämpft reagiert - selbst, wenn er bis auf Anschlag aufgedreht ist. Könnte ruhig noch etwas zackiger kommen.

Wie fühlt sich das denn bei euch an - da hat man jetzt gar nichts mehr von gehört?!?!?!


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich den Lenker nun recht weit nach vorne gestellt habe (Vorbau fast waagerecht) - und den Sattel auf der gekröpften Iridium-Stütze fast ganz nach vorne geschoben - denke auch auf den 'Umstieg' auf eine gerade Stütze nach.


Ja, den Sattel hab ich auch gleich mal so weit wie möglich nach vorne gegeben -- blöd, dass Canyon beim ES6 (im Gegensatz zu den höheren Modellen) eine gekröpfte Stütze verbaut hat, eine gerade wäre angenehmer.




			
				Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Lackschäden nehmen weiterhin munter zu - man darf das Rad ja nicht einmal irgendwo anlehnen! Aber soetwas hatte ich schon befürchtet.


Hm, ich hab trotz einiger Stürze noch keinen einzigen Lackschaden -- gröberen Steinkontakt hatte der Rahmen allerdings noch nicht. 




			
				Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt noch zu sagen, dass bei meinen knapp 70 kg der RP3 Dämpfer für mein Empfinden doch recht gedämpft reagiert - selbst, wenn er bis auf Anschlag aufgedreht ist. Könnte ruhig noch etwas zackiger kommen.
> 
> Wie fühlt sich das denn bei euch an - da hat man jetzt gar nichts mehr von gehört?!?!?!



Bei meinem RP3 reicht der Zugstufen-Verstellbereich absolut -- habe die Zugstufe etwa in Mittelstellung. (75kg, 25% SAG = etwa 190psi, wenn ich's recht in Erinnerung habe)


----------



## Freti (20. Juni 2005)

Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten??? = Dir hat jemand die Iridium-Sattelstütze geklaut? Und den Sattel da gelassen, oder wie?



Natürlich nicht. Der Sattel ist auch weg. Ich nehme an, darum ging es ihm auch. So ein C2 ist schon die Creme de la Creme.



			
				Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: Lackschäden nehmen weiterhin munter zu - man darf das Rad ja nicht einmal irgendwo anlehnen! Aber soetwas hatte ich schon befürchtet.



Ich habe noch keine Lackschäden gesehen, aber ich fahren auch auf Asphalt oder Waldboden. 
Vielleicht solltest du dein Rad nicht soviel putzen. Das schadet dem Auge  




			
				Wrangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt noch zu sagen, dass bei meinen knapp 70 kg der RP3 Dämpfer für mein Empfinden doch recht gedämpft reagiert - selbst, wenn er bis auf Anschlag aufgedreht ist. Könnte ruhig noch etwas zackiger kommen. Wie fühlt sich das denn bei euch an - da hat man jetzt gar nichts mehr von gehört?!?!?!



Ich habe die Dämpfung auch in Mittelstellung. Er kommt immer wieder gut wieder hoch. 

Gruß
Freti


----------



## y23 (21. Juni 2005)

es6 - persönlicher testbericht - teil 3

hab das bike jetzt knapp 6 wochen und rund 800km - bin rundum zufrieden.

mit 90-110mm vorne und 120mm hinten geht das teil ab wie sau, sowohl im trail als auch berghoch. mit 130mm vorne und 120mm hinten mit offenem propedal ist das teil die spassmaschine schlechthin. fahre in der talas 4,5bar und im rp3 10,5bar bei meinen 68kg körpergewicht. hat sich nach mehreren versuchen als ganz gute einstellung erwiesen.

luise fr hat sich nach rund 500km endlich eingespielt. hab jetzt auch kein rupfen mehr am hinterrad beim bremsen unter teillast. funktioniert perfekt - überhaupt keine kritikpunkte mehr.

schaltung arbeit immer noch präzise. hab aber leider einen zahn auf dem 44er kettenblatt verloren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172089 

über die lackqualität kann ich mich trotz steinschlags auf forstwegen bis jetzt nicht beklagen. hab aber auch immer ne ordentliche packung dreck auf dem unterrohr. gepflegt wird das es6 aber schon. und zwar bekommen gabel- und dämpferlaufflächen ab und zu ne portion brunox, und die kette nach ner reinigung mit einem lappen ein bischen vom guten vollsynthetischen motorenöl, dass ich daheim noch rumstehen hab.

am letzten samstag, war in frammersbach streckenbesichtigung für den spessart-bike-marathon.
http://www.spessart-bike.de/ 
hab mein es6 in 3std20min über die 62,5km strecke mit 1720hm gehetzt. da kann ich mich nicht beklagen.
lange rede kurzer sinn: das bike ist geil! und hat genau die allround-eigenschaften die ich mir erhofft hatte ...

hoffe ihr habt genauso viel spass mit euren es-bikes ...


----------



## ow1 (24. Juni 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, den Sattel hab ich auch gleich mal so weit wie möglich nach vorne gegeben -- blöd, dass Canyon beim ES6 (im Gegensatz zu den höheren Modellen) eine gekröpfte Stütze verbaut hat, eine gerade wäre angenehmer.



Ich habe mein ES6 mit einer geraden Iridium Stütze bestellt. Da mein Bike die Grösse M hat, musste ich die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit heraus ziehen. Leider misst die gerade Stütze bis zur Sattelaufnahme nur 30 cm. Habe mir jetzt aber aus Sicherheitzsgründen eine längere Stütze besorgt. Wenn jemand an der geraden Iridiumstütze interesse hat, kann mir ja ein PM schicken. Die Stütze hat nur etwa 50km drauf und die üblichen Klemmspuren vom Schnellspanner. Sie wird durch einen fairen Preis abgegeben.


----------



## rumblefish (28. Juni 2005)

Moinsen,

mir ist gestern was saudummes passiert und vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. Gehört normalerweise ins Bremsenforum aber hoffe auf die   der Mods. 

Beim Ölen der Kette habe ich leider zuviel Druck auf die Flasche gegeben, so das der Dosierer abgeflogen ist und sich das Öl über die Kassette, Nabe und leider auch über den hinteren Bremssattel verteilt hat. Ich hab daraufhin alles gleich abgewischt und eine Probefahrt gemacht. Die Bremswirkung hinten war erwartungsgemäss null und quitschte wie verrückt (obwohl doch geölt   ). Mir fiel nichts besseres danach ein als die Bremsbeläge auszubauen und mit richtig viel Prilwasser zu reinigen. Die Bremsscheibe natürlich auch. Ich hab die Bremse danach nicht mehr richtig ausprobieren können und weiss nicht ob das so ausreicht. Hat jemand noch einen Tip wie ich das wieder hinbekommen kann ?.

 Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clk320 (28. Juni 2005)

Das Öl bringt man nicht mehr zur Gänze aus den Belägen raus, d.h. Bremswirkung ist stark gemindert.
Denke, du kannst deine Beläge vergessen und Neue einbremsen (nach gründlicher Reinigung der Scheibe).

Mfg
Clemens


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Juni 2005)

dazu gibt es kiloweise threads, die tips reichen vom ausglühen auf de Herdplatte (stinkt, soll helfen) bis zum einlegen in Isopropanol und anschliesendem anzünden)

vile sagen es hilft, manche sagen es ist gefährlich.


ist mir bei meiner louise auch probiert, wenn sie richtig heiss war hat sie doch gebremst, also könnte das mit dem herd sehr wohl stimmen.

na ja, neue kosten 16 - 24 euro, lehrgeld halt.

ach ja und scheibe mit fettlöser, spüli oder bremsenreiniger putzen (eh klasr)


----------



## rumblefish (28. Juni 2005)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu gibt es kiloweise threads, die tips reichen vom ausglühen auf de Herdplatte (stinkt, soll helfen) bis zum einlegen in Isopropanol und anschliesendem anzünden)
> 
> vile sagen es hilft, manche sagen es ist gefährlich.
> 
> ...




Danke Leute, hatte schon so etwas befürchtet. Werd später mal eine Runde drehen wie die jetzt noch bremst und dann sehen ob ich neue Beläge draufmache. Kosten halten sich zum Glück ja noch halbwegs in Grenzen.


----------



## clk320 (28. Juni 2005)

Bin am WE am Geißkopf gewesen und hab mir dort aufgrund der etwas geringen Bodenfreiheit das große Kettenblatt zerstört. Weiters ist der Anschlag vom Käfig beim Schaltwerk verbogen bzw. ausgerissen. Dies jedoch alles ohne Sturz.
Vorne sowie hinten 2,5 bar konnten auch nicht verhindern, dass ich 3 Platte eingefahren habe.

Dafür bin ich vom Fahrverhalten des ES6 echt überzeugt. Kann sich sehr wohl mit nem Jekyll 900 oder nem MC30 messen.

Lenker lass ich mal auf der originalen Breite, macht das Bike unglaublich kontrollierbar.

Erste Tuningmaßnahmen nach dem Ausritt am WE:
HONE-Kurbel (80 für ne Kurbel, 36 für ein 44er Kettenblatt!?!?!?   )
X.9 Schaltwerk inklusiver Trigger (klappern an der Kettenstrebe muss nicht sein)

Mal schaun, was das bringt


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2005)

Schon drei Platten? --> Montiere robustere Schläuche!


----------



## clk320 (28. Juni 2005)

Hab bislang die Conti, wie sie auch von Canyon verbaut werden, nicht die light sodern passend für 2,3". Das Problem am Geißkopf dürften viele spitze Steine gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2005)

clk320 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bislang die Conti, wie sie auch von Canyon verbaut werden, nicht die light sodern passend für 2,3". Das Problem am Geißkopf dürften viele spitze Steine gewesen sein.



FAT ALBERT!
der bringts ich habe keine hohe Meinung von den Kollegen von der Conti.

Ansonsten: Voll korrekte Massnahmen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. Juni 2005)

soll er jetzt nen fat albert als schlauch verwenden??? ich glaub heut wars etwas heiss  


gruss wbb


----------



## Freti (28. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand noch einen Tip wie ich das wieder hinbekommen kann ?.
> Rumble



Nen Kumpel ist auch sowas passiert. Er hat, bevor das Öl sich richtig in die Beläge gearbeitet hat, mit Schleifpapier die Beläge etwas abgeschliffen. Bei ihm hat es geklappt.


Ich öle meine Kette, indem ich Öl auf einen Pinsel gebe und damit über die Kette gehe. Ich glaube, gefahrloser oder sparsamer geht es nicht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## schappi (28. Juni 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> soll er jetzt nen fat albert als schlauch verwenden??? ich glaub heut wars etwas heiss
> 
> 
> gruss wbb



Klar! wenn du morgnens 30km zue Arbeit fährst und abends 30km zurück und zwischendrinn 10 Std arbeitest.
zumindestens ist man dann zu Müde um Korinten zu kacken!
Was ist mit Dir in letzter Zeit los?
Du bist so negativ!
Kenn Dich viel konstruktiver!

Liebe nette Grüße aus dem sonnigen Calenberger Land von 
Schappi


----------



## weissbierbiker (28. Juni 2005)

komm bei der Hitze nicht so oft zum biken, das macht schlechte laune--ne im ernst war nicht bös gemeint aber zur zeit wird allgemein mal oft was geschrieben ohne vorher mal richtig zu lesen oder nachzudenken, aber eben die hitze...

gruss wbb


----------



## rumblefish (29. Juni 2005)

Ich nochmal zu den verölten Bremsbelägen. Hab heute etwas kürzer gearbeitet und bin zum örtlichen Dealer gedonnert um mir einen Satz Beläge zu holen (18,90). Dabei griff ich auch gleich mal zu neuen Griffen Marke Terry Ergo MR1 (34,90). Ok, Ladenpreise aber dafür auch eine gute Beratung dabeigehabt. Erstmal erste Meinung zu den Griffen: Bergauf sind mir fast die Finger eingeschlafen, muss mich erstmal daran gewöhnen.

Bergab ging es echt genial ab bis es mich am Ende eines technisch anspruchsvollen Trails (>30%), auf den letzten 30 Metern voll weggehauen hat   . Dem Bike ist nix passiert weil ich da als Puffer druntergelegen habe   . Naja, Knie hat eine Schürfwunde und der Oberschenkel ist durch Aufprall auf eine Wurzel stark geprellt. Hab das Ergebnis mal fotografisch dokumentiert und werd das morgen mal in meine Gallerie stellen. Immerhin mein erster Sturz überhaupt (Kollegen warteten darauf immerhin seit über 10 Jahre   )

Aber zurück zu den Bremsbelägen. Hatte noch die gestern verölten drauf und die bremsten anfangs echt übel. Nach meinem crash hatte ich noch eine steile und lange Abfahrt zu absolvieren. Ich hatte noch sowas vom Ölsidepunkt 180 Grad im Kopf und denke zu wissen, dass Bremsscheiben ganz deutlich heisser werden können. Also Hinterradbremse bis zu Fading heiss gekocht und siehe da : Geht doch wieder genauso wie früher. Auch nach dem Auskühlen bremsten die Beläge wider wie vorher. Jetzt kann ich die Neuen Beläge wenigstens aufsparen. 

 Rumble


----------



## Freti (29. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei griff ich auch gleich mal zu neuen Griffen Marke Terry Ergo MR1 (34,90). Ok, Ladenpreise aber dafür auch eine gute Beratung dabeigehabt. Erstmal erste Meinung zu den Griffen: Bergauf sind mir fast die Finger eingeschlafen, muss mich erstmal daran gewöhnen.
> Rumble



Ich habe die Griffe auch seit ca. 100 km drauf. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Winkel sehr fein eingestellt werden muss. Am Anfang habe ich mich auch gefragt, was denn daran so gut sein soll. Ich habe sie jetzt vielleicht 5° gedreht und nun sind sie angenehm. Ich habe übrigens die graue Seite oben.

Gute Besserung.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## rumblefish (30. Juni 2005)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Griffe auch seit ca. 100 km drauf. Ich habe festgestellt, dass der Winkel sehr fein eingestellt werden muss. Am Anfang habe ich mich auch gefragt, was denn daran so gut sein soll. Ich habe sie jetzt vielleicht 5° gedreht und nun sind sie angenehm. Ich habe übrigens die graue Seite oben.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip, muss da wirklich etwas rumprobieren bis die wirklich passen. Denke ab Sa/So. kann ich wieder biken   

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## stick007 (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe ES6 Gemeinde,

ich habe mal den Federweg des Hinterbau verändert. Also von 120mm auf 135 mm. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei der Schraube bzw. Bolzen der oberen Dämpferaufnahme keine Unterlegscheiben vorhanden sind. Ist Das bei euch auch so?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2005)

Ja, ist bei mir auch so -- wofür brauchst du denn da Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (30. Juni 2005)

Hey Flo,

bei meinen anderen Fully´s waren immer Unterlegscheibe unter den Schraubenköpfen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## nokia11 (2. Juli 2005)

Bis wielviel kg kann RCL Talas (es6) verkraften. Ab wielviel Kg muss man optitune nehmen? Ich wiege 75 kg.

Danke


----------



## weissbierbiker (2. Juli 2005)

http://www.canyon.com/service/download/fox/Fox_Gabeln_2005.pdf


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Juli 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wielviel kg kann RCL Talas (es6) verkraften. Ab wielviel Kg muss man optitune nehmen? Ich wiege 75 kg.



Die Talas ist eine reine Luftgabel..................
Und ES6 ist übrigens ausverkauft...


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2005)

@ flo 

habe am Wochenende einen Abflug gemacht und das Rad ist voll auf das Schaltwerk gestürzt.
Das Sram hat das bis auf Kratzer gut überstanden aber das Schaltauge ist krumm, habe es Phi mal Auge gerichtet und es schaltet wieder.
Hast du nicht schon mal ein neus Schaltauge bestellt?
Ich habe nämlich auf der homepage nichts gefunden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Schappi,

nein, habe ich nicht. 
Wenn die Schaltfkt. ok ist, gibt es keinen Grund, zu tauschen. 

Ansonsten gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, das Schaltauge wieder mittels speziellem Werkzeug präzise auszurichten --- vielleicht hat das ja ein Bekannter v. dir...


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2005)

hallo Flo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort,(was macht der Geschwindigkeitsrekord?)
Ich wollte ab jetzt eigentlich immer ein Schaltauge dabeihaben. darum würde ich gern eines bestellen.

@ Alle wer hat schon ein Schaltauge für ein ES nachgekauft?
Wie bestellt man das?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> was macht der Geschwindigkeitsrekord?



Noch nichts Neues - war noch nicht auf der richtigen Straße dafür...
(Ende dieser Woche kommen 1"-Slicks auf mein Hardtail -- mal schauen, was damit möglich ist...  )


----------



## lal (5. Juli 2005)

wegen schaltauge

einfach eine mail an [email protected]
kundennummer mit angeben

die schicken dir des dann zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2005)

Danke!
Habe ich gleich gemacht und warte jetzt auf die Schaltaugen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo habe innerhalb von 12 Stunden Antwort bekommen, das die Schaltaugen per Nachnahme rausgegangen sind. Sind dann Morgen da.
Super schneller Service!
Bravo Canyon!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## clk320 (7. Juli 2005)

Was kostet der Spass mit dem Schaltauge eigentlich?

Hab heut nach Montage der SRAM X.9 bemerkt, dass das Schaltauge nicht unbedingt jungfräulich aussieht. Dann dementsprechend zurechtgebogen, sollt ja vorerst mal passen. Noch ein bis zwei defekte und es wird wohl entzwei gehn.   

Nach Demontage meiner LX-Kurbel musste ich heut übrigens feststellen, dass die linke Kurbel fast mit der Hand abging, d.h. die Befestigungsschraube.

SRAM bietet übrigens genialstes Schaltverhalten!  

Mfg
Clemens


----------



## IceCube (7. Juli 2005)

Auch SRAM kocht nur mit Wasser.

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht etwas überreagierst angesichts der neu-errungenen Schaltfreiheit?


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2005)

zumindest klapperts nicht mehr am rahmen mit der sram--zu der kurbelschraube: ich kann nur jedem empfehlen alle--wirklich alle schrauben an beweglichen teilen nach spätetstens 100km noch mal mit korektem drehmoment nachzuziehen (das was der örtliche händler nach 14 tagen in der regel gratis anbietet) sonst kanns teuer werden wenn die kurbelbefestigung oder der steuersatz oder ...etc durch lockern defekt gehen.   gruss wbb

bzw es knackt und quitscht dann irgendwo und wir haben das gejammere im forum


----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2005)

clk320 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet der Spass mit dem Schaltauge eigentlich?
> 
> Hab heut nach Montage der SRAM X.9 bemerkt, dass das Schaltauge nicht unbedingt jungfräulich aussieht. Dann dementsprechend zurechtgebogen, sollt ja vorerst mal passen. Noch ein bis zwei defekte und es wird wohl entzwei gehn.
> 
> ...



Hallo Clemens

Das Schaltauge kostet 9.90 + Versand
Ich habe 2 bestellt um eines neu zu montieren und ein neues in der Satteltasche zu haben falls noch einmal etwas passiert.

Falls du bemerkst dass einzelne Gänge nicht richtig schalten: dann ist es das verbogene Schaltauge.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (7. Juli 2005)

> Falls du bemerkst dass einzelne Gänge nicht richtig schalten: dann ist es das verbogene Schaltauge.



die aussage ist aber gewagt ohne das problem zu sehen, da gibts ja noch die eine oder andere andere möglichkeit wieso die schaltung nicht korrekt funzt.

gruss wbb


----------



## clk320 (7. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schaltauge kostet 9.90 + Versand



Danke für die Info.
Schaltung hat bei mir jedoch nie einwandfrei funktioniert, war vorab nicht ordentlich eingestellt, hat aber nicht gröber gestört bislang.

Ev. is das Wasser bei SRAM dann etwas reiner?   
Mein XT-Schaltwerk is nach nun ca. 2 Monaten Betrieb schrottreif (Anschlag abgerissen). Sicher ist das Zufall, hatte auch beim alten Bike eine XT und da gings 5 Jahre gut.
Bei der Hinterbaukonstruktion des ES bietet sich halt trotzdem das SRAM eher an, weiters kommt mir das Schaltverhalten etwas genauer vor.

However, mehr oder weniger eine Philosophiefrage (siehe Fox, Rock Shox, Manitou   )

Übrigens werden auch in Österreich die Canyons immer mehr.... (word of mouth, sag ich da nur   )

CLK


----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2005)

clk320 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> Schaltung hat bei mir jedoch nie einwandfrei funktioniert, war vorab nicht ordentlich eingestellt, hat aber nicht gröber gestört bislang.
> 
> 
> CLK



Was bist du denn für ein Mountainbiker?
Mit deinen Aussagen disqualifizierst Du dich aber. Mich würde ein nicht ordentlich eingestelltes Schaltwerk zum Wahnsinn treiben.
Einstellen des Schaltwerks dauert max. 2 Minuten wenn mann den Kiniff kennt,
Oder verbiegst Du ständig dein Schaltauge?
Was ist nun korreckt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (7. Juli 2005)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> die aussage ist aber gewagt ohne das problem zu sehen, da gibts ja noch die eine oder andere andere möglichkeit wieso die schaltung nicht korrekt funzt.
> 
> gruss wbb



Hallo WBB,
wenn einzelne Gänge nicht schalten, nenn mir doch noch 2-3 Gründe dafür, ich binn immer gerne bereit dazuzulernen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## clk320 (8. Juli 2005)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Was bist du denn für ein Mountainbiker?
> Mit deinen Aussagen disqualifizierst Du dich aber. Mich würde ein nicht ordentlich eingestelltes Schaltwerk zum Wahnsinn treiben.
> Oder verbiegst Du ständig dein Schaltauge?



Naja, ich fahre halt mehr, als am Rad rumzufummeln   

Ne, im Ernst, war noch nie ein Profi beim Schaltung einstellen, hab mir das gestern bei der SRAM mal genauer zu Gemüte geführt, was Seilspannung so anrichtet... Denk, jetzt sollt ichs im Groben draufhaben.


----------



## messerclub-illi (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr ES-6er   
hab mal nen paar fragen bin leider bissl aus dem forum raus....da ich verletzungsbedingt nich allzuviel uebers radln wissn wollte....   

nu is aber schluss mit krank..... und jetzt will ich es wissn...

1.mit den schnellspannern is das immernoch ne issue oder habn sich die gemueter wieder beruhigt?
2. ich hatte hier gelesn das so einige leute den dampfer uff 130 umgeschraubt habn... is das das vordere oder hintere loch an der dampferaufnahme? und muss ich da irgendwas besonderes beim Umbau beachten? (is naemlich mein 1. fully)
3. Hier wurde was ueber nen Handbuch berichtet kann mir mal eina sagn wasn fuern Handbuch das iss....hatte bei menem radl nur 2 handbuecher fuer Gabel und Daempfer.... und wenns was anderes is wo kann ich das ordern?

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus....


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juli 2005)

1. Ja, teilweise noch "eine issue"... Bei manchen halten sie, bei anderen nicht...

2. Ja, gib Schraubensicherung drauf vor dem Wiederzuschrauben -- die Schraube lockert sich leicht! Die 135mm-Stellung ist natürlich jene, die dem Sattelrohr näher ist!

3. Ich habe auch kein Handbuch bekommen, weiß auch nicht was da drin stehen sollte...


----------



## messerclub-illi (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Flo,
super danke fuer die Antworten....


----------



## Fix79 (18. Juli 2005)

Servus...

mal nen Frage, habt ihr an Eurem ES6 die Sattelstütze drangelassen?? 
Oder habt ihr die grade Thomson genommen???

Diese Kröpfung ist doch nicht so der Hammer finde ich!!! :kotz: 

Gruß Sven


----------



## PWau (18. Juli 2005)

Fix79 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus...
> 
> mal nen Frage, habt ihr an Eurem ES6 die Sattelstütze drangelassen??
> Oder habt ihr die grade Thomson genommen???
> ...


Ich habe zwar die Thomson nicht aber ein Kollege. Die Iridium ist absolut ausreichend, wenn es um die Frage der Haltbarkeit geht! 3 Wochen mit 30 Kilo Gepäck am Träger der nur an der Sattelstütze befestigt ist und härtestes MTB-Terrain...sagt eingentlich alles. Die Sattelstütze hat es überlebt, der Gepäckträger nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2005)

Es wäre aber auch höchst seltsam, wenn eine Sattelstütze in der Gewichtsklasse brechen würde......................

@Fix79: anfangs hat mich die Kröpfung genervt, habe dann den Sattel so weit als erlaubt nach vorne geschoben -- mittlerweile macht es mir nicht's mehr aus.
Grundsätzlich wäre mir allerdings schon auch eine gerade lieber. 

Den C2-Sattel habe ich jetzt übrigens gegen einen Specialized BG getauscht -- wesentlich bessere Durchblutung...


----------



## IceCube (18. Juli 2005)

Die Kröpfung macht das Bike doch erst bequem.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2005)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kröpfung macht das Bike doch erst bequem.



Bergauf sicher nicht...
...weil du nicht über sondern hinter den Pedalen sitzt...

...und bergab stehe ich sowieso großteils...


----------



## Fix79 (19. Juli 2005)

Ich finde einfach das die Kröpung den Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten legt, oder???
Wenn man groß ist und der Schwerpunkt weit hinten liegt, besteht doch die Möglichkeit das beim bergauf radeln das Vorderrad in die Luft geht (ungewollt)

Mhmmm ich versuche das glaub ich ermal so.... Allerdings erst im Jahr 2006  ich warte auf die neuen Modelle und hoffe schnell eins zu erhaschen


----------



## clk320 (19. Juli 2005)

Fix79 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man groß ist und der Schwerpunkt weit hinten liegt, besteht doch die Möglichkeit das beim bergauf radeln das Vorderrad in die Luft geht (ungewollt)


Mir der runtergeschraubten TALAS kommt man schon ganz anständig die Berge hoch.
Wenn man zusätzlich auch noch etwas nach vorne rutscht, sind selbst steilere Anstiege fahrbar.   

clk320


----------



## rastl (19. Juli 2005)

Also mit dem ES 9 (Thompson Sattelstütze), bei abgesenkter Talas RLC sind sehr steile Anstiege nicht nur fahrbar, sondern meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut zu fahren!!!!!!!
Im Vgl. zu meinem alten Scott G-Zero Team (Marathon-Race-Fully) kann ich keinerlei Einschränkungen bergauf feststellen - evtl. neigt das Vorderrad etwas früher zum Abheben (bei ganz steilen Anstiegen) - dann muss man halt ein bissl mehr den Lenker nach unten ziehen, oder auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschen!!!


----------



## nokia11 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo:

Hab nen Frage.Hab vorgestern es6 abgeholt in Koblenz. Auf meiner Rechnung steht dass an meinem Bike ein 190mm Dampfer eingebaut worden ist    (Ist echt ein 190mm Dampfer bei mir verbaut? Ist bei euch auch so?). Außerdem kann ich meine Reifen auch an der Tankstelle aufpumpen? wenn ja mit welchem Druck?


----------



## xysiu33 (28. Juli 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo:
> 
> Hab nen Frage.Hab vorgestern es6 abgeholt in Koblenz. Auf meiner Rechnung steht dass an meinem Bike ein 190mm Dampfer eingebaut worden ist    (Ist echt ein 190mm Dampfer bei mir verbaut? Ist bei euch auch so?). Außerdem kann ich meine Reifen auch an der Tankstelle aufpumpen? wenn ja mit welchem Druck?



Hallo, 

soweit ich mich nicht teusche geht es hier um die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers

Zu den Reifen: es wird grundsätzlich nicht empfohlen, die Reifen an der Tanke zu befüllen, da mit zu viel Druck in kurzer Zeit aufgepumpt wird. Also lieber mit Bike-Pumpe arbeiten. Zur Not kannst du natürlich auch an der Tanke aufpumpen. 

Druck: je nach Einsatzzweck des Bikes: ob Marathon, Enduro, Asphalt oder Gelände sind die Angaben anders. Da muss du ein wenig rechechieren oder nach eigener Erfahrung und Vorliebe aufpumpen. Merke: weniger Druck erhöht auch die Pannensicherheit und Tracktion bei nur gering höherem Rollwiderstand.

Gruß aus dem Pott - kommt zum www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Freti (28. Juli 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo:
> 
> Hab nen Frage.Hab vorgestern es6 abgeholt in Koblenz. Auf meiner Rechnung steht dass an meinem Bike ein 190mm Dampfer eingebaut worden ist    (Ist echt ein 190mm Dampfer bei mir verbaut? Ist bei euch auch so?). Außerdem kann ich meine Reifen auch an der Tankstelle aufpumpen? wenn ja mit welchem Druck?



Das immer noch ES 6 ausgeliefert werden erstaunt mich. Ich dachte, dieses Modell wäre bereits im Dezember letzen Jahres ausverkauft gewesen. Aber herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ich fahre mit nackigen 90 kg mit einem Reifendruck zwischen 2 - 2,5 bar. Bei geringerem Druck habe ich Angst, dass bei einer scharfen Kante der Schlag bis zur Felge durchgeht.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (28. Juli 2005)

nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann ich meine Reifen auch an der Tankstelle aufpumpen?




Schau Dir mal Deine Ventile an. Im ES7 und auch XC8 sind jedenfalls die französichen Teile verbaut. Da geht nix mit den Luftdruckautomaten. 

Standpumpe im Bikeschop für etwa 30 Euro kaufen und dann je nach Bedarf 2,5 Bar bis 3,5 Bar reinpumpen. Bei meinen 87 kg fahre ich 3,5 Bar.


----------



## nokia11 (28. Juli 2005)

Ich bin 74.5 kg .2,2 bar reicht?. Ventil ist so viel ich weiß speziel. Habe das Bike bekommen , da irgendeine storniert hat.Sonst hätte ich es 5 gekauft.

Noch eine Frage.Ich habe erst heute gemerkt. Komisch die Schnellspanner sollen doch an der Seite sein , wo die Scheibe nicht sitzt ist oder nicht? Bie mir ist aber beide Spanner an der Bremsscheiben. Die Räder habe ich nicht motiert ,da ich in Koblenz abgeholt habe.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juli 2005)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Reifen: es wird grundsätzlich nicht empfohlen, die Reifen an der Tanke zu befüllen, da mit zu viel Druck in kurzer Zeit aufgepumpt wird. Also lieber mit Bike-Pumpe arbeiten. Zur Not kannst du natürlich auch an der Tanke aufpumpen.[/URL]


Wer empfiehlt denn so einen Blödsinn? Klar kann man Mountainbikereifen an einer Tankstelle aufpumpen, nur sollte man halt nicht 10 Sekunden lang auf den Druckknopf drücken...   




			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir mal Deine Ventile an. Im ES7 und auch XC8 sind jedenfalls die französichen Teile verbaut. Da geht nix mit den Luftdruckautomaten.


Klar geht das -- für 2 Euro bekommst du einen Autoventil-Sclaverand-Adapter in jedem Bikeshop!




			
				nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage.Ich habe erst heute gemerkt. Komisch die Schnellspanner sollen doch an der Seite sein , wo die Scheibe nicht sitzt ist oder nicht? Bie mir ist aber beide Spanner an der Bremsscheiben. Die Räder habe ich nicht motiert ,da ich in Koblenz abgeholt habe.



Ist im Prinzip egal, musst halt aufpassen, dass du dir nach einer Abfahrt die Finger nicht verbrennst wenn du an den Schnellspannern rumfummelst.




			
				nokia11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 74.5 kg .2,2 bar reicht?.


Am Hinterrad vielleicht etwas knapp, vorne sicher kein Problem. 
Im Gelände gilt: so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig (dass man halt Durchschläge vermeidet).
Für die Straßenfahrerei kannst allerdings ruhig mehr Druck reingeben -- AUF ASPHALT sinkt der Rollwiderstand mit steigendem Luftdruck.


----------



## erD-manN (29. Juli 2005)

hi, es-rider,

ich hab da mal ne frage: kann man die iridium-felgen vom es6 tubeless fahren?


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juli 2005)

Nein, geht nur mit Schlauch oder Tubelesskit!


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Juli 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wer empfiehlt denn so einen Blödsinn? Klar kann man Mountainbikereifen an einer Tankstelle aufpumpen, nur sollte man halt nicht 10 Sekunden lang auf den Druckknopf drücken...
> 
> 
> > genau DAS habe ich auch gemeint.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (29. Juli 2005)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Wer empfiehlt denn so einen Blödsinn? Klar kann man Mountainbikereifen an einer Tankstelle aufpumpen, nur sollte man halt nicht 10 Sekunden lang auf den Druckknopf drücken...



genau DAS habe ich auch gemeint.......


----------



## fiesermöpp (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

was mich mal interessieren würde:

Hat irgend jemand von Euch den Syntace VRO am ES 6 eigentlich umgedreht, d.h. fährt jemand mit "negativer Steigung" des Vorbaus ?

Ich bin nämlich noch am überlegen, aber da dieser Schritt bei diesem Vorbau ein wenig zeitaufwändiger ist als an anderen, wollte ich erstmal in die Runde fragen.

Ziel ist es, das Rad bergauftauglicher zu machen da die Sitzposition mit dem Riser Lenker ja eher entspannt ist und das Vorderrrad relativ früh hochgeht, also was meint Ihr ???


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Groo (31. Juli 2005)

Optimale Lenkerbreite bei ES 6???

Hallo Leute !

Bin jetzt ca. 1000 km mit meinem ES 6 unterwegs und hab mich immer noch nicht an den relativ breiten Lenker gewöhnen können...

Weiss jemand von Euch wie breit der Lenker optimal ist ??(Anwendung vor allem Touren)

Bevor ich den Lenker kürze würde ich doch gern noch mal paar Meinungen hören. --> Irgend etwas in die Richtung ... Schulterbreite minus xy mm = optimal 

Hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige, dem das Teil zu breit ist.

Danke vorab.

Gruß Groo


----------



## Melocross (31. Juli 2005)

in der MB stand mal was von 66cm (beim ES7)
Ich hab meinen bei meinem ES6 auf 64cm, bin aber auch ein Mädel und nur 1,60. 
Bin aber mit meiner Lenkerbreite total zufrieden.

...aber nach 1000km immer noch nicht gekürzt


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2005)

Groo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand von Euch wie breit der Lenker optimal ist ??(Anwendung vor allem Touren)



Optimal ist einfach die Breite, bei der du dich wohlfühlst!
Mir gefällt zum Beispiel die volle Breite sehr gut, ich bin allerdings auch 1,91m groß und habe eine entsprechend große Armspannweite.

Rück einfach mal die Hebel und Griffe je 1-2cm zur Mitte und fahr so ein paar Touren, bis du die für dich ideale Breite gefunden hast! ERST DANN absägen, nicht dass du es bereust...


----------



## granit (31. Juli 2005)

Mir war der ES8 Lenker eindeutig zu breit und zu Hoch.
Hab umgerüstet.
Hier mal mein neuer Lenker/Cockpit:
Mounty lite Black 580mm, 5°Grad Biegung
sFr. 35.- (ca. 25 Euro)






mfg granit


----------



## schappi (31. Juli 2005)

Ich habe bei 1,80m den Lenker auf 650mm gekürzt und kome damit gut zurecht.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stick007 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde mal sagen, dass die Lenkerbreite eher was mit der Schulterbreite zu tun hat, als mit der Körpergröße oder der Armlänge. Breite Schultern gleich breiter Lenker.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Falk72 (31. Juli 2005)

granit schrieb:
			
		

> Mir war der ES8 Lenker eindeutig zu breit und zu Hoch.
> Hab umgerüstet.
> Hier mal mein neuer Lenker/Cockpit:
> Mounty lite Black 580mm, 5°Grad Biegung
> ...



UM GOTTES WILLEN!! 

Ich höre das ES8 bis hierher schreien ob seiner Vergewaltigung!  

Ich habe mir mein ES(8) u.a. wegen dessen gekröpften und breiten Lenkers gekauft und nach einer ersten Eingewöhnungsphase von ca. 10 min  will ich niemals mehr etwas Anderes haben!
Ich finde den Komfort und die Kontrolle einfach Wahnsinn!

Ciao
Falk


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. Juli 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> UM GOTTES WILLEN!!
> 
> Ich höre das ES8 bis hierher schreien ob seiner Vergewaltigung!



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granit (31. Juli 2005)

Falk72 schrieb:
			
		

> UM GOTTES WILLEN!!
> 
> Ich höre das ES8 bis hierher schreien ob seiner Vergewaltigung!
> 
> ...


Hallo Falk
Ich denke der Lenker muss dem jeweiligen Fahrbetrieb und Vorliege angepasst sein.
Ich fahre bervorzugt Touren. Dabei verbringe ich die überwiegende Mehrzeit beim Bergauffahren und bin mir schon jahre(zehnte)lang einen 580mm breiten Lenker gewöhnt. Für mich passt es optimal. Hab letzte Woche gerade eine sieben Tage AlpenXtour mit mehr als 10'000Höhenmeter hinter mir. Und die Fisur sitzt....

Beim vorwiegend Downhill orientiertem Fahren würde ich auch den Syntace Vector DH dranlassen. Die Kontrolle über das Bike ist mit dem breiten Lenker unbestritten besser. Aber.... "Das rein Optische ist an MEINEM Bike für mich  zweitrangig."

mfg granit


----------



## y23 (6. August 2005)

hatte die letzten paar tage so ein nettes knacken...
- sattelstütze konnte ich relativ schnell ausschließen
- pedalgewinde waren gefettet
- vorbau war auch nicht der auslöser
- dämpferaufnahme gecheckt
- wippe gecheckt (machte beim losschrauben ein merkwürdiges geräusch, war aber auch nicht der grund des knacken)
- tretlager checken lassen (hab das entsprechende werkzeug nicht zu hause. war ein bischen locker, war aber nicht der auslöser des knacken) und neu gefettet.
aufgrund der sich nun einstellenden ratlosigkeit hab ich dann mal angefangen die einzelnen lager des hinterbaus mit brunox zu behandeln. knacken hörte auf nachdem ich das lager oberhalb des tretlagers (schaut mal im anhang; wie heißt das eigentlich genau?) satt eingesprüht hatte. das ding sollte ja eigentlich wartungsfrei sein, von daher wollt ich mal nachschaun was das knacken verursacht hat. konnte aber nur von der tretlager seite aus, mit nem inbus nen bolzen rausdrehen. der hinterbau lässt sich dadurch vom rahmen aber noch nicht lösen. was ist das für ein patent? steht da was dazu im handbuch? das hab ich nämlich immer noch nicht bekommen...


----------



## fiesermöpp (6. August 2005)

granit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falk
> Ich denke der Lenker muss dem jeweiligen Fahrbetrieb und Vorliege angepasst sein.
> Ich fahre bervorzugt Touren. Dabei verbringe ich die überwiegende Mehrzeit beim Bergauffahren und bin mir schon jahre(zehnte)lang einen 580mm breiten Lenker gewöhnt.
> mfg granit



Hallo,

sehe ich genauso. Ich war letztes Wochenende in der Eifel und musste feststellen, daß bergauffahren in zu aufrechter Sitzposition doch schon eine rechte Quälerei ist. Je tiefer der Lenker umso besser gehts. Also VRO Vorbau umgedreht und den Lenker ganz nach vorne. Jetzt dürfte es denk ich mal besser gehen.  

Die "Bergabfähigkeit" des ES6 lässt sich in meinen Breitengraden sowieso nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen. Ich fahre vorne fast immer mit 100 mm wenn nicht sogar nur 90mm. Das reicht für hier völlig. Die 135mm Dämpferposition habe ich hinten noch nie genutzt......

Grüsse 

filialmann


----------



## Quellekatalog (6. August 2005)

@ Filialmann,

hört sich (für mich) irgendwie so an, als ob du dir das falsche Modell gekauft hast.


----------



## fiesermöpp (7. August 2005)

Hallo,

wieso ? Oder bin ich der einzige "Flachlandtiroler" der ein ES6 fährt ? Die Abfahrten in z.B. der Eifel gingen schon gut mit dem Rad. Allerdings muß man zuerst rauf, danach runter. Und für ersteres ist die Maßnahme ´ne ziemliche Erleichterung.

Greets
filialmann


----------



## erD-manN (16. August 2005)

Moin!!  Folgendes ist für alle, denen die ProPedal-Modi zu lasch sind!!!

Ihr könnt versuchen, den Dämpfer auseinander zu bauen und dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass der Hebel, der die Modi regelt, im Prinzip die Vorspannung einer Feder ist, die Druck auf eine Kugel ausübt, die wiederum auf die Bohrung drückt, durch die das Öl strömt. Also, wenn ihr diese Feder durch eine härtere austauscht, müsste das Losbrechmoment höher sein, um ein Öffnen des Dänpfers zu bewirken. Folglich ist auch die ProPedal-Wirkung höher.
Super oder!!??

OKOK, jetzt werden sich wieder'n Haufen Leute meinen Beitrag ansehen und denken: Ach, nee, wirklich!!!!! Das rafft der aber früh!!!!!! und so weiter....
Ist mir aber mal egal, ich wollts dennoch mal posten. Wenn irgendjemand das macht oder schon gemacht hat, schreibt mir mal bitte, ich will mal wissen ob das funzt!!! thx  

mfg


----------



## Canyonier (16. August 2005)

Damit wird aber in jeder ProPedal-Einstellung der Dämpfer unsensibler... Find ich jetzt nicht so toll, oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Freti (17. August 2005)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die original eingebaute Feder so weich ist, dass sie immer sofort nachgibt, könnte vielleicht eine stärkere Feder die, von den Ingenieuren erdachte, Funktion erfüllen.
Immer davon ausgehend, dass Rockhopper mit der Funktionsweise des Dämpfers Recht hat.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## stick007 (18. August 2005)

Hallo liebe ES6 Gemeinde,

hat einer von Euch schon mal die Wartung der Luftkammer von dem Fox Dämpfer durchgeführt? In der Bedienungsanleitung (Modelljahr 2006) ist ja eine Anleitung  enthalten. 
Falls ja, womit habt Ihr den Dämpfer gereinigt? Habt Ihr zum Fetten der Dichtungen FLOAT Fluid verwendet? 

Oder haltet Ihr die Wartung für nicht so wichtig?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (18. August 2005)

R O C K HOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> der Hebel, der die Modi regelt, im Prinzip die Vorspannung einer Feder ist, die Druck auf eine Kugel ausübt, die wiederum auf die Bohrung drückt, durch die das Öl strömt


Ich hab ja wirklich keine Ahnung, wie genau das funktioniert. Interessant wäre aber dann Öl wofür. Druckstufe? Zugstufe? Bei letzterem würde das heißen, daß der PP Hebel nur ein "schneller" Zugstufenregler ist (statt 10 Clicks nur drei). Und das wäre ein Witz.
Ja ja, was hat da in irgendeiner Zeitschrift ein Entwickler von Marzocchi gesagt: Plattformsysteme sind reine Mode zur Marketingförderung und werden bald wieder vom Markkt verschwinden...


----------



## erD-manN (18. August 2005)

@ Canyonier


Naja, ich hab halt nur von vielen gelesen, dass sie das ProPedal zu lasch finden. Wenn meine Vermutung stimmt, könnte das doch genau das Richtige für die sein.
Ich persönlich würds glaub ich auch nicht machen


----------



## Rio111 (21. August 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen ob bei der Fox Gabel ein gewisses Buchsenspiel normal ist.
Wenn ich mit gezogener Vorderrad Bremse hin und her ruckle ist ein deutliches Spiel zu merken, als ob der Steuersatz spiel hätte. Kennt das noch jemand ?

Ciao Rio


----------



## stick007 (22. August 2005)

Rio111 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob bei der Fox Gabel ein gewisses Buchsenspiel normal ist.
> Wenn ich mit gezogener Vorderrad Bremse hin und her ruckle ist ein deutliches Spiel zu merken, als ob der Steuersatz spiel hätte. Kennt das noch jemand ?
> ...



Hallo Rio,

bist Du sicher, dass es die Federgabel ist? Ich würde ja eher auf die Bremsbeläge tippen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## ow1 (22. August 2005)

Rio111 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob bei der Fox Gabel ein gewisses Buchsenspiel normal ist.
> Wenn ich mit gezogener Vorderrad Bremse hin und her ruckle ist ein deutliches Spiel zu merken, als ob der Steuersatz spiel hätte. Kennt das noch jemand ?
> ...


Hallo Rio
Versuch das ganze hin und her ruckeln im Lockout. So kannst du besser berurteilen, wo das Spiel herkommt. Ich denke, dass das Spiel durch die Reifen und das einfedern der Gabel hervor gerufen wird. Habe das bei meiner Gabel auch zuerst gedacht. Da die Fox so sensibel einfedert entsteht schon der verdacht, dass die Buchsen irgendwie Spiel haben. Aber das ist ganz und gar nicht der Fall.

Gruss ow1


----------

